# So sad!



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

What ever has happened to this forum!

Its sad. Alot of people who were on here for years has disappeared, people that gave great advice have gone. Others arent on here for as long and its luck if you pass them during a day at all. 

Newbies are coming on thinking they know the earth and giving advice to older people who really they shouldnt be. 

I am sick of posting and being practically ignored! One of my posts had 16 views yet 3 posts!!! Wtf??? 

If people posted do you really think they wanted to be ignored????

I am so fed up right now its unreal. All my friends who I used to have a laugh with have disappeared. 

I am not talking about all of you, I love some of you....you know who you are. You guys will always be my friends. 

But something has gone wrong. maybe its the summer hols. Lets see how it fairs when the kids go back to school. But bet I will be ignored just as much as ever! I always try to post on threads that I look at. I always say I have no idea but didnt wanna look and run! Why cant others do it ffs!! Its just rude and upsetting when something that obviously meant something to another person for them to post is ignored, there is no need. 

Sorry abit of a rant but looking over a few of my posts and got me abit riled!!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You haven't been on the forums a full year yet right? Or were you a returning member?

All I can say is until you have done a full year on a forum like this you won't see these things go round and round in circles.

I have to say though, I have never got this need for replies to posts/threads? I post because I want to, not because I need someone to reply. If folk want to reply that's great, but I never feel badly done to if they don't


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Gonna go for abit guys. Need a break.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> You haven't been on the forums a full year yet right? Or were you a returning member?
> 
> All I can say is until you have done a full year on a forum like this you won't see these things go round and round in circles.
> 
> I have to say though, I have never got this need for replies to posts/threads? I post because I want to, not because I need someone to reply. If folk want to reply that's great, but I never feel badly done to if they don't


Good for you. Grrr I hate this not in the best moods right now need to go.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm viewing this but I'm not replying


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Good for you. Grrr I hate this not in the best moods right now need to go.


I didn't say what I did to make you feel bad. But if you do, yes maybe you need a break ... we all do it from time to time!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe the other members will be back when the children are back at school? I must admit although I have not been on very long I have seen some "regular" members vanish. 

How the hell can they have :ciappa: < that but not a hug emote?

Anyway. *hug*


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

dont let it stress you hun


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm still a newbie, but I already recognise people, and enjoy hearing from them- I try to answer if I have anything to say that seems a little worthwhile, and I have started posting even if I don't have a clue to try and avoid 'read and run'... I've had some great advice, some brill support since I've been here, and I hope to be around for a while...I'm sorry you're feeling pants about pf atm, but I hope you don't go, I recognise your name, I read your posts- we just don't know each other  ...I hope you feel more bouyed up tomorrow.


----------



## gypsybitch (Aug 6, 2010)

i reply to most i read but if i really dont know what to put then i just leave the thread, i like to keep threads fresh and what is going on where,so if i replied to all the threads i flicked through i would be here all night but il be your friend if i think i have advice that is worth while then i will say it but other than that i wont awww dont feel like you are being ignored if you ever want to chat pm me for my msn or facebook for instant messaging i dont mind and believe me i can chat the hind legs of a donkey mule and ass in one sitting here we go essay lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Aw hun, where has your silly mood gone??? 

Did Bullet take it with him?? Naughty boy!! Will spank him later 

Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mum2Alfie said:


> What ever has happened to this forum!
> 
> Its sad. Alot of people who were on here for years has disappeared, people that gave great advice have gone. Others arent on here for as long and its luck if you pass them during a day at all.
> 
> ...


*I know how you feel thats why i'm replying to this post.Title your thread "i need a rant" and you will get loads of replies,post something of real interest and it gets ignored.*


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Some people, me included read posts but dont feel qualified to reply. Nobody is deliberately ignoring you. I like reading your posts. Promise next time to post a reply.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Not all views will be by people, there are 45 spiders on site now and only 50 visible members


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Newbies are coming on thinking they know the earth and giving advice to older people who really they shouldnt be.
> .....I am not talking about all of you, I love some of you....you know who you are. You guys will always be my friends.
> !


Well, you know, that isn`t very nice for newbies to read. A forum`s for everyone. 
I hope you feel less stressed soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

I've been here since January last year, I've seen people come and go, and at the same time I've seen some excellent advice given out by some of the members. A lot of those members have made barely 20-30 posts.

I'm not qualified for giving out advice on fishkeeping or fish health, however I just do it to the best of my experience and knowledge. Hell, even I make blunders.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I totally understand you hun, I've been on here for over a year now, but hardly post, a lot of the threads I do look at have had posts with sound advice so don't feel I need to reply. On my own threads I get like 40 odd views and about 2 replies, so I kinda don't bother much.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

This forum isn't what it used to be.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I know how you feel thats why i'm replying to this post.Title your thread "i need a rant" and you will get loads of replies,post something of real interest and it gets ignored.*


Drama attracts us all


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I help run another forum and have done for years now, you'll see people come, stick around for a while and then just dissapear, they may come back, they may not, that is forum life though, never post too expect replies you may be dissapointed.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

It happens to us all so dont feel singled out thats how it goes, i dont agree with the comment on newbies though because they can come on here for the first time and actually know more than many of us or have had the relevant experience to comment on a post, but i know what you mean if you make a thread its nice to have lots of peoples interest. Dont leave though


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi there, how you feeling today, I know how you feel, this forum isnt like it used to be, alot of my freinds have come and gone (some for good). I have been busy doing work for a disabled woman who is a very dear freind to me. Then going onto Facebook games, which I find adictive at the moment so I go onto them to relax a bit. Quite a few times I have looked in on the forum but nothing much happening so I dont sign in as much now.
Hopefully it will pick up again soon and the others will come back to have a good laugh like old times.
Stick a rude joke up that will get them going, lololol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

As someone who frequents a lot of forums, i have seen this a lot. It doesn't really get to me any more. I have posted threads on here that haven't been replied to.. i just assume that no one has anything to say on the subject so i just move on and post on other threads.

I've been admin on a parenting forum for about 4 years... we have good months and bad months. At the moment we're really busy but in all honesty we've had periods where there have been around 5 busy threads and not much else.

I know when i'm scooting through threads here, i don't have much experience so i don't tend to comment if its nothing i can help with. I'm not one for "Have no idea but didn't want to not comment" especially on threads asking for advice as it doesn't really help the OP and i'm not a particularly "fluffy" person unless something really touches me.

It's quite sad that you feel this way... i love it here. There is the odd low moment when arguments occur but mostly i love how passionate everyone is here and have started to find the odd member who i have started to actively seek out posts to see how they are. Some make me cry with laughter like Waterlily and others i have become a bit attached to... like CloversMummy.

As was said before... bots make up a lot of a threads views. So you can't always assume that people are ignoring you. I wouldn't see it as a personal insult either. xxx

I think we can sometimes get dragged into forum life that it becomes a little bit too life like and our emotions become attached and we get a little bit too deep. That's when i take a step back and say "woah hold on a minute" 

Go have a nice walk if its sunny... if not dig out an old hobby and spend the afternoon doing that instead of wondering why no one has replied... it's really not worth you being upset over... trust me on that xxxx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> I think we can sometimes get dragged into forum life that it becomes a little bit too life like and our emotions become attached and we get a little bit too deep. That's when i take a step back and say "woah hold on a minute"


I agree with what you said Amy but high-lighted this bit because I totally relate to it!

When I think back to the 'drama' forum-life has caused :scared: (not here, on a different forum for a fb game). Made many a good friend via forums though so can't grumble.

Have good days and bad ones, we all do I reckon. 
xx


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

It can be really disheartening when you get no replies. I saw a thread a few days ago where someone was asking for a bit of reassurance. 70+ people viewed, 2 answered. The posters was understandably quite upset by this.

I don't think it's intentional, but sometimes it can seem that some posters threads are recieved more than others. If we're feeling a little down it's only natural that we take it personally.

Sometimes I type a response to a post but then think to myself 'did that sound right?' 'Is that the correct information - I don't want to get it wrong' or 'will someone pick up on my poor grammar, content or whatever' and I end up deleting the response! The thought was there though  :thumbup:

For what it's worth - I love your posts Mum2Alfie and I hope you stay, I won't say I'll miss you...because I'll be bugging you by email


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

lozb said:


> I agree with what you said Amy but high-lighted this bit because I totally relate to it!
> 
> When I think back to the 'drama' forum-life has caused :scared: (not here, on a different forum for a fb game). Made many a good friend via forums though so can't grumble.
> 
> ...


So true Laurie... will never forget that horrible few months 



alaun said:


> It can be really disheartening when you get no replies. I saw a thread a few days ago where someone was asking for a bit of reassurance. 70+ people viewed, 2 answered. The posters was understandably quite upset by this.
> 
> I don't think it's intentional, but sometimes it can seem that some posters threads are recieved more than others. If we're feeling a little down it's only natural that we take it personally.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Love this post


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

forum has gone down hill since summer 2009, that was a great time on here, some really funny people and funny threads. alot of the old posters have gone, such a shame, it's dull dull dull here (talking about general chat) the cat bit is still OK except for the breeding bit.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> I totally understand you hun, I've been on here for over a year now, but hardly post, a lot of the threads I do look at have had posts with sound advice so don't feel I need to reply. On my own threads I get like 40 odd views and about 2 replies, so I kinda don't bother much.


You used to post alot when I did back in the summer of 2009. It was a laugh on here.

Also, I don't post threads to get loads of replies if some one wants to reply then cool, if not, fair enough. I read alot but rarley post.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> You used to post alot when I did back in the summer of 2009. It was a laugh on here.
> 
> Also, I don't post threads to get loads of replies if some one wants to reply then cool, if not, fair enough. I read alot but rarley post.


Yeah I did.

And that's totally understandable.
But I think it's a tad annoying, when someone says "look at my new addition" etc and they get everyone replying, then when you do it yourself, no one seems to want to, it is frustrating, but as people have said, that's forum life lol.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

or you post and your always the last one because it stops there. . . . . . THREAD KILLER!! Ime sure thats happened to us all too.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> or you post and your always the last one because it stops there. . . . . . THREAD KILLER!! Ime sure thats happened to us all too.


Haha yes, I've done that many a times.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

gosh if I got upset every time I posted a thread that didn't get many replies then i'd probably have killed myself by now :lol:

Only time it really got to me was when I posted in the rainbow bridge section about my little budgie, people usually give an "RIP" out of kindness but it'd had loads of views and no replies which doesn't happen often and that kind of made me a little bit angry but other than that, I don't expect many people to comment on my threads because I don't think im in the "popular members" crew 

But, I don't care really. I don't particularly come on here for silly chit chat, I like to come here and give advice and help to people who need it


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> gosh if I got upset every time I posted a thread that didn't get many replies then i'd probably have killed myself by now :lol:
> 
> Only time it really got to me was when I posted in the rainbow bridge section about my little budgie, people usually give an "RIP" out of kindness but it'd had loads of views and no replies which doesn't happen often and that kind of made me a little bit angry but other than that, I don't expect many people to comment on my threads because I don't think im in the "popular members" crew
> 
> But, I don't care really. I don't particularly come on here for silly chit chat, I like to come here and give advice and help to people who need it


That's totally understandable.
A couple of weeks ago I posted in Rainbow Bridge about one of my hamsters passing away. I hadn't had her long and it really upset me. The thread got a lot of views as far as I'm aware and I got one reply.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Gonna go for abit guys. Need a break.


get ya ass on here, its already getting too quiet


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> get ya ass on here, its already getting too quiet


Yeh! you tell 'em momma:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Yeh! you tell 'em momma:thumbup:


yeah been called mother, also been called mother f*cker :thumbup:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yeah been called mother, also been called mother f*cker :thumbup:


How about, you wombat:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> How about, you wombat:thumbup:


nah but I like beaver


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> nah but I like beaver


Look, why is it everytime i come on pf to be civilised, i end up biting my tongue cos of the ammo i keep getting on here, PLEASE PLEASE STOP!:cryin:..........:lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

bullet said:


> Look, why is it everytime i come on pf to be civilised, i end up biting my tongue cos of the ammo i keep getting on here, PLEASE PLEASE STOP!:cryin:..........:lol:


Awww want a hug ???  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Look, why is it everytime i come on pf to be civilised, i end up biting my tongue cos of the ammo i keep getting on here, PLEASE PLEASE STOP!:cryin:..........:lol:


 aw sorry mate  wipe ya eye its leaking from the sensitivity


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Awww want a hug ???  :lol: :lol:


S- T- O- P- I- T:scared: :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw sorry mate  wipe ya eye its leaking from the sensitivity


I'm very sensitive, me


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Poor poor bullet.... you will just have to put up with waterlilly now cos i am off....

Going to get a shower if you wanna join me  :lol:

Byeeeeeee


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Poor poor bullet.... you will just have to put up with waterlilly now cos i am off....
> 
> Going to get a shower if you wanna join me  :lol:
> 
> Byeeeeeee


Hope its a bloody cold one, see ya later:thumbup:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> or you post and your always the last one because it stops there. . . . . . THREAD KILLER!! Ime sure thats happened to us all too.


I've been a thread killer, but a thread can't go on forever can it.

I never expect a reply but it's nice if you do, it's not the end of the world if you don't.

I read lots of threads, but I only answer if I feel I can help, lets face it if you answered every thread you read, you would be here all day.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I've been a thread killer, but a thread can't go on forever can it.
> 
> I never expect a reply but it's nice if you do, it's not the end of the world if you don't.
> 
> I read lots of threads, but I only answer if I feel I can help, lets face it if you answered every thread you read, you would be here all day.


Not sure but if you can remember the thread i started on me killing threads, it lasted ages:lol:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't stop thinking about this thread now... I feel like I shouldn't be giving my opinion or anything now, or like I might insult someone who already knows what I'm posting  I feel like I'm a massive know-it-all pain in the bum. I know it wasn't meant like that, but it's completely knocked my confidence- I've been on here for about two months, maybe, so I think a brand new newbie would feel even more discouraged. For what it's worth I like this forum, I think it can be funny and poignant, I feel like I've made a few friends and want to make a few more. I don't know what it was like before, but to me, coming in recently, it doesn't seem so bad at all, I like it here.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Mum2Alfie....Don't you dare disappear I love reading your threads and having a chat.:thumbup:

I gotta cleans buns out and unpack and then will be back to chat catch up with everyone.

Sorry to here your feeling a bit down Hun. Surely Bullet can cheer you up with his patter :lol::lol::lol:

How are you guys? Anything exciting happened while I was away?


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> I can't stop thinking about this thread now... I feel like I shouldn't be giving my opinion or anything now, or like I might insult someone who already knows what I'm posting  I feel like I'm a massive know-it-all pain in the bum. I know it wasn't meant like that, but it's completely knocked my confidence- I've been on here for about two months, maybe, so I think a brand new newbie would feel even more discouraged. For what it's worth I like this forum, I think it can be funny and poignant, I feel like I've made a few friends and want to make a few more. I don't know what it was like before, but to me, coming in recently, it doesn't seem so bad at all, I like it here.


Amber... never feel bad for giving people advice... xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> I can't stop thinking about this thread now... I feel like I shouldn't be giving my opinion or anything now, or like I might insult someone who already knows what I'm posting  I feel like I'm a massive know-it-all pain in the bum. I know it wasn't meant like that, but it's completely knocked my confidence- I've been on here for about two months, maybe, so I think a brand new newbie would feel even more discouraged. For what it's worth I like this forum, I think it can be funny and poignant, I feel like I've made a few friends and want to make a few more. I don't know what it was like before, but to me, coming in recently, it doesn't seem so bad at all, I like it here.


noooo I like your posts and I insult and offend daily  peeps can grab a straw and suck it up :thumbup:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

AmberNero said:


> I can't stop thinking about this thread now... I feel like I shouldn't be giving my opinion or anything now, or like I might insult someone who already knows what I'm posting  I feel like I'm a massive know-it-all pain in the bum. I know it wasn't meant like that, but it's completely knocked my confidence- I've been on here for about two months, maybe, so I think a brand new newbie would feel even more discouraged. For what it's worth I like this forum, I think it can be funny and poignant, I feel like I've made a few friends and want to make a few more. I don't know what it was like before, but to me, coming in recently, it doesn't seem so bad at all, I like it here.


Dont feel bad about giving advice, ive done it on womens conditions, now theres unqualified advice:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Dont feel bad about giving advice, ive done it on womens conditions, now theres unqualified advice:lol:


not since ya op


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Hey Mum2Alfie....Don't you dare disappear I love reading your threads and having a chat.:thumbup:
> 
> I gotta cleans buns out and unpack and then will be back to chat catch up with everyone.
> 
> ...


Hey! I can only keep it up for so long you know,.............the patter that is:lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> not since ya op


Oh yeh! does that put me in both camps?:thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> Hey! I can only keep it up for so long you know,.............the patter that is:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> I can't stop thinking about this thread now... I feel like I shouldn't be giving my opinion or anything now, or like I might insult someone who already knows what I'm posting  I feel like I'm a massive know-it-all pain in the bum. I know it wasn't meant like that, but it's completely knocked my confidence- I've been on here for about two months, maybe, so I think a brand new newbie would feel even more discouraged. For what it's worth I like this forum, I think it can be funny and poignant, I feel like I've made a few friends and want to make a few more. I don't know what it was like before, but to me, coming in recently, it doesn't seem so bad at all, I like it here.


Aw please don't feel like that  don't take it to heart... Carry on posting your opinions hon, your contributions to the forum make you valued. Make us all valued members no matter how long we have been members here 

As for the OP personally I think that people read too much into internet forums, afterall it's only the internet, We all do have lives away from it.... I hope we all do anyway lol. So what if people don't reply to your threads, i've posted so many threads that have sunk to the bottom of necro land without trace, it happens .... We all do have lives away from the net???.... I hope we all do anyway lol :lol:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Cheers, guys- I didn't mean to hijack the thread with my own insecurites, but I thought I needed to say something... I like Alfiesmum, I know she didn;t mean it that way 

You do make me laugh, Waterlily, and Bullet! And cheers Amy :thumbup: Right, newly-pumped full of confidence I'm going to go and change the world...after lunch :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> We all do have lives away from the net???.... I hope we all do anyway lol :lol:


nope  well yeah but it sucks at times so I come here and make your day suck too haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

bullet said:


> Oh yeh! does that put me in both camps?:thumbup:


Yeah you are a bit camp  You and your tiny todger! :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> Cheers, guys- I didn't mean to hijack the thread :lol:


nah dont worry we dont mind ask Simplysardonic and Alaun they ALWAYS hijack threads with there crudeness


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Oh yeh! does that put me in both camps?:thumbup:


aw yeah spose but we have always thought of you as a chick ya one of us :thumbup: :lol: :lol:



Amy&Ted said:


> Yeah you are a bit camp  You and your tiny todger! :lol:


wtf is a todger ya all joke bout em but I never heard of em


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw yeah spose but we have always thought of you as a chick ya one of us :thumbup: :lol: :lol:
> 
> wtf is a todger ya all joke bout em but I never heard of em


YouTube - Jungle Burger one of these:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> YouTube - Jungle Burger one of these:lol:


Lmao ya knob  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aw yeah spose but we have always thought of you as a chick ya one of us :thumbup: :lol: :lol:
> 
> wtf is a todger ya all joke bout em but I never heard of em


It's erm... a tool that erm... creates things...:lol:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> nope  well yeah but it sucks at times so I come here and make your day suck too haha :lol: :lol:


Lmao! You make me laugh so much!! :lol: For an annoying knob ya really quite funny ya know  :lol: :thumbup:

Ya know I lubs ya really :001_wub:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Lmao ya knob  :lol: :lol:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> It's erm... a tool that erm... creates things...:lol:


but how come ya all eat them   ...............oh yeah ok like a cheese stick :confused1:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> but how come ya all eat them   ...............oh yeah ok like a cheese stick :confused1:


I don't eat em... especially not Jammy Todgers!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Lmao! You make me laugh so much!! :lol: For an annoying knob ya really quite funny ya know  :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> Ya know I lubs ya really :001_wub:


  I cant be a knob :confused1: I'm not english and its a pommy word :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> I don't eat em... especially not Jammy Todgers!


oh ok off to google brb :arf:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I cant be a knob :confused1: I'm not english and its a pommy word :thumbup:


Knob off is it!!!!

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

:lol:


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

I relatively new here (only joined a month or two ago) but I do try and reply to all the threads I read, unless I feel I have nothing of use/interest to say! 
I know how it feels though, when you have a genuine concern and need some advice/reassurance and get no reply for hours, despite a number of views.
I do recognise a lot of posters on here now though :thumbup:


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

The way I see it is if you view posts but don't post yourself it is just like being a listener in a conversation rather than a talker, you can't always have anything to say but enjoy hearing other people's views. 

I do often read all the posts in a thread because it is interesting, sometimes I want to add a comment but then find someone has got in before me!

I am a thread killer too, so that really feeds my inferiority complex!!!!!! I don't come on here everyday either, sometimes it can be a week or more, so just read posts to catch up.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

pickle said:


> The way I see it is if you view posts but don't post yourself it is just like being a listener in a conversation rather than a talker, you can't always have anything to say but enjoy hearing other people's views.
> 
> I do often read all the posts in a thread because it is interesting, sometimes I want to add a comment but then find someone has got in before me!
> 
> I am a thread killer too, so that really feeds my inferiority complex!!!!!! I don't come on here everyday either, sometimes it can be a week or more, so just read posts to catch up.


Your username has now got me craving cheese and pickle sandwiches! DOH!!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> Your username has now got me craving cheese and pickle sandwiches! DOH!!!!


ooh i LOVE THAT ESPECIALLY WITH ONION :thumbup: OOPS CAPS CANT BE STUFFED RETYPING IT


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Amy&Ted said:


> Your username has now got me craving cheese and pickle sandwiches! DOH!!!!


Hope you enjoy one soon then!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> nah dont worry we dont mind ask Simplysardonic and Alaun they ALWAYS hijack threads with there crudeness


How come I always get the blame?  I'm a good little girl, and never say anything crude!  Well not much anyway! 



Amy&Ted said:


> Your username has now got me craving cheese and pickle sandwiches! DOH!!!!


It reminds me of the TV program Spaced. On another forum someone has the username Whoatherepickle which I think is ace! :thumbup:








http://www.unsoughtinput.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/spaced.jpg


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I generally read most dog chat posts, because im noisy or bored :lol: 
I don't always have something to say on the subject though, if hubs was here he would be laughing at that statement


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> How come I always get the blame?  I'm a good little girl, and never say anything crude!  Well not much anyway!


I didnt blame you !! :scared: I blamed both of you  :lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Don't see how you can be bored when a Waterlily thread got 25,000,000 replies on the fascinating subject of Yorkshire puddings.:wink: 

Next week 'Will rice pudding keep in the temperature of Alice Springs'


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Don't see how you can be bored when a Waterlily thread got 25,000,000 replies on the fascinating subject of Yorkshire puddings.:wink:
> 
> Next week 'Will rice pudding keep in the temperature of Alice Springs'


I missed that one, i'm only just recovering from ready Candysmums thread about her dog giving birth. I think it was over 300 before the event, i should of read in in reverse :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Don't see how you can be bored when a Waterlily thread got 25,000,000 replies on the fascinating subject of Yorkshire puddings.:wink:
> 
> Next week 'Will rice pudding keep in the temperature of Alice Springs'


 well it was Alauns thread ya knob :arf: and it was a riveting subject :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Whenever I join a new forum there'll be a thread like this within a month or two. It makes me, as a "newbie" feel like a bit of a knob, as if I'm not welcome. Well that's a gut reaction. And then I remember that I'm actually not the centre of the universe, get over myself and go and start more threads for people to reply or not reply to as they see fit. :lol:

Anyway I'm just here to check alaun's spelling and to kill the thread. I'm very good at killing threads. :thumbup:

*applies cyanide to thread*


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> Whenever I join a new forum there'll be a thread like this within a month or two. It makes me, as a "newbie" feel like a bit of a knob, as if I'm not welcome. Well that's a gut reaction. And then I remember that I'm actually not the centre of the universe, get over myself and go and start more threads for people to reply or not reply to as they see fit. :lol:
> 
> Anyway I'm just here to check alaun's spelling and to kill the thread. I'm very good at killing threads. :thumbup:
> 
> *applies cyanide to thread*


Ha ha, you won't kill us all!!
I agree though, I feel a little put-out as a newbie, as if we're not welcome


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that it's the nature of a forum for people to come and go.

It's sad though when people you enjoyed nattering with seem to disappear without trace. 

50 years ago, the equivalent of this forum would have had a lounge, a bar and a dartboard. The mods would have been busty barmaids and Mark would be upstairs counting the money as we all begged for a "lock-in". Just like the pubs of old though, things change.

The equivalent of nightclubs and coffee houses have opened up now (Facebook and Twitter), and the forum's getting quieter. Who really wants to spend time playing Snake on the arcade here, when Facebook offers Petsville?

And of course, the more time a "featured poster" spends playing Petsville over on Facebook, the more quiet this forum seems, even to them. It's a vicious circle.

The newbies can fill some of the gaps, but it takes a while to fill vacancies such as "most blunt poster", "dirtiest mind", "political nerd" etc.

If the forum is to survive and prosper going forward, it needs to embrace some of the newer technologies such as Facebook, and also take on some of the needs and wants of members such as "adult sections", "poetry and art sections" etc. that have been requested so far.

But maybe that's not where this site is heading? Maybe Mark's happy with the hit count and doesn't want the ordeal (for that's what it would be) introducing APIs for social networking sites etc. We'll see I guess.

I do think though that within 10 years, forum users as they exist now will be as rare as people who use Newsgroups and mIRC today.

I think I might have a little look around this weekend and see if there are any articles on where forums are heading over the next 5 years. I know that Yahoo answers is one of the most used forums on the internet right now, however it doesn't have that community focus. It will be interesting to see what I can find.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

SarahAvon said:


> Ha ha, you won't kill us all!!
> I agree though, I feel a little put-out as a newbie, as if we're not welcome


Hey! everyones welcome! the more the merrier:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

SarahAvon said:


> Ha ha, you won't kill us all!!
> I agree though, I feel a little put-out as a newbie, as if we're not welcome


no course not xxx that isnt what she meant at all


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> It's sad though when people you enjoyed nattering with seem to disappear without trace.
> 
> If the forum is to survive and prosper going forward, it needs to embrace some of the newer technologies such as Facebook, and also take on some of the needs and wants of members such as "adult sections", "poetry and art sections" etc. that have been requested so far.


yep agree thats why I have you and other knobs (with a K  ) :lol: on my fb list cos I would miss the laughs and have become fond of a few peeps here and would really miss them I think.


----------



## ava (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't devide forum's members on my friends or not my friend. All of you are part of me and I'm part of you as well, it doesn't matter you are new to forum or long time a member. I love you all. :thumbup: This forum is very helpful and useful for me. Sorry if I didn't answer on some threads. Probably didn't have enough time.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yep agree thats why I have you and other knobs (with a K  ) :lol: on my fb list cos I would miss the laughs and have become fond of a few peeps here and would really miss them I think.


  

You have a way with words! 

Years ago, I'll bet you remember, that forum admins used to go mad if anyone linked to another forum or members were somehow able to even email eachother for discussions off the forum. That's how they kept their members.

But now, with the likes of Facebook and stuff, members can share information with eachother as and when they like, so surely it's better to embrace the beast and make friends with it?

Here's a question...if you were imagining a forum that was designed from scratch for the users in 2010, what type of things would you ask the software people to put in it?

One of the things I would say is "a must" is a "like button" that works in the way Facebook does. Sometimes, you read a forum post here, but don't really have anything to add to the replies. At the moment, when you find a reply you especially like, you can give the user rep, but I think it would be much nicer if there were a "like" button that users can press. "4 users liked this post...click here to see who they were"...it gives a better feeling of community spirit.

What else could a forum do?

How about show all of the avatars of people viewing the thread you're in? How about being able to embed videos from Youtube? How about a profile page that looks more like Facebook, with stuff like "other sites I visit", "what I'm doing right now" etc.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> You have a way with words!
> 
> Years ago, I'll bet you remember, that forum admins used to go mad if anyone linked to another forum or members were somehow able to even email eachother for discussions off the forum. That's how they kept their members.
> 
> ...


One person likes this:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> One person likes this:lol:


ditto :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bullet said:


> One person likes this:lol:





Waterlily said:


> ditto :lol:


See...already I am feeling less ignored and more loved by my forum friends. :thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have to agree this place is not like it used to be. I don't post all that much anymore, i might come on and not post at all. I do still try to catch up with some people on here though. But they are days i don't come on at all. 

And to be honest i have some seriously exciting and big things in reality so i don't really have the time or chance to come on much!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> See...already I am feeling less ignored and more loved by my forum friends. :thumbup:


i'm only making you feel better, so when i come up your way i get discount on my hair cut, or is it not called a hair cut nowadays:lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bullet said:


> i'm only making you feel better, so when i come up your way i get discount on my hair cut, or is it not called a hair cut nowadays:lol:


At your age, it might be a polish with a chamois leather! LOL


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I have to agree this place is not like it used to be. I don't post all that much anymore, i might come on and not post at all. I do still try to catch up with some people on here though. But they are days i don't come on at all.
> 
> And to be honest i have some seriously exciting and big things in reality so i don't really have the time or chance to come on much!


C'mon then...spill the beans.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> i'm only making you feel better, so when i come up your way i get discount on my hair cut, or is it not called a hair cut nowadays:lol:


nah mate its called a Brazilian


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> I have to agree this place is not like it used to be. I don't post all that much anymore, i might come on and not post at all. I do still try to catch up with some people on here though. But they are days i don't come on at all.
> 
> And to be honest i have some seriously exciting and big things in reality so i don't really have the time or chance to come on much!


are you pregnant


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> At your age, it might be a polish with a chamois leather! LOL


rrr::ciappa::lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

It is really quiet & empty here. prob coz it's still summer holidays.
Lots of people have vanished .....


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

willa said:


> It is really quiet & empty here. prob coz it's still summer holidays.
> Lots of people have vanished .....


Thats cos SarahAvon spilt her tubs of vanishing cream on pf:scared:


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

bullet said:


> Thats cos SarahAvon spilt her tubs of vanishing cream on pf:scared:


Ha ha, if I had some I'd be guarding it with my life!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good evening everyone


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Good evening everyone


evening


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the forum is a prop for some people, ad when the prop is not longer needed it then becomes just a place to vistit then the need for it goes,, IMO that is..

But in all its prob just the school hols parents as you probable know are buy busy busy..:lol: what five minuets to yourself how dare you LOL


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> evening


Evening Hun 



piggybaker said:


> I think the forum is a prop for some people, ad when the prop is not longer needed it then becomes just a place to vistit then the need for it goes,, IMO that is..
> 
> But in all its prob just the school hols parents as you probable know are buy busy busy..:lol: what five minuets to yourself how dare you LOL


Keeps me sane cos I a Billy-No-Mate :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Don't see how you can be bored when a Waterlily thread got 25,000,000 replies on the fascinating subject of Yorkshire puddings.:wink:
> 
> Next week 'Will rice pudding keep in the temperature of Alice Springs'





Pointermum said:


> I missed that one, i'm only just recovering from ready Candysmums thread about her dog giving birth. I think it was over 300 before the event, i should of read in in reverse :lol:


Just for you two - I have revived the wonderful Yorkshire pudding thread. :thumbup: 



Werehorse said:


> Whenever I join a new forum there'll be a thread like this within a month or two. It makes me, as a "newbie" feel like a bit of a knob, as if I'm not welcome. Well that's a gut reaction. And then I remember that I'm actually not the centre of the universe, get over myself and go and start more threads for people to reply or not reply to as they see fit. :lol:
> 
> *Anyway I'm just here to check alaun's spelling and to kill the thread. I'm very good at killing threads. :thumbup:*
> 
> *applies cyanide to thread*


If you're checking my spelling you could be here all night  - now get of PF and go do some planning you!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Good evening everyone


Evening :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

alaun said:


> Evening :thumbup:


Evening Alaun. Yorkshires on the menu for me tonight yum yum:thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Evening Alaun. Yorkshires on the menu for me tonight yum yum:thumbup:


Yummy - we will be expecting photographic evidence of this you know!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

alaun said:


> Yummy - we will be expecting photographic evidence of this you know!


Yorkies and with Lamb. :thumbup:

So need good food after living on Costa baguettes for last 3 days 

Why do all different fillings from take away places Costa, garages, supermarkets etc taste the same can never work it out:lol::lol::lol:

Gagging for meat and veg :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Yorkies and with Lamb. :thumbup:
> 
> So need good food after living on Costa baguettes for last 3 days
> 
> ...


sorry but that could definately be taken the wrong way pmsl


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> sorry but that could definately be taken the wrong way pmsl


nope  gagging is deffo the correct term :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> nope  gagging is deffo the correct term :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> Yeah I did.
> 
> And that's totally understandable.
> But I think it's a tad annoying, when someone says "look at my new addition" etc and they get everyone replying, then when you do it yourself, no one seems to want to, it is frustrating, but as people have said, that's forum life lol.


yeah forum life i guess. i wouldn't write about a new addition because i'm not one of the popular members who gets loads of replys, so, i don't bother


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I hate threads that go off topic, like this one has in places, people just writing silly comments to each other, puts me off reading them which is why I probably view, and then just not reply as I loose track of the actual topic once i've scrolled through all the nonsense.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> sorry but that could definately be taken the wrong way pmsl


:lol::lol::lol::lol: theres another thread for that:lol:::lol::lol: I need good food first:thumbup:



Biawhiska said:


> yeah forum life i guess. i wouldn't write about a new addition because i'm not one of the popular members who gets loads of replys, so, i don't bother


Not popular??? Even if that was right I wouldn't let that put me off if you wrote something I wanted to add too.:thumbup:

EDIT....Just read your post above....Hands up I do go off track but then no-one has to answer and I'll shut up:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Well I`m a newish person so I don`t have a clue who the popular guys are.  But I will say that I frequently don`t get involved in a thread because I`m not noted for my tact and diplomacy. :eek6:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Well I`m a newish person so I don`t have a clue who the popular guys are.  But I will say that I frequently don`t get involved in a thread because I`m not noted for my tact and diplomacy. :eek6:


dont let that stop you getting involved...

(i have a good suply of popcorn :lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

deb53 said:


> EDIT....Just read your post above....Hands up I do go off track but then no-one has to answer and I'll shut up:lol::lol::lol:


prolly aimed at me   should just stay on fb :arf:



ClaireandDaisy said:


> Well I`m a newish person so I don`t have a clue who the popular guys are.  But I will say that I frequently don`t get involved in a thread because I`m not noted for my tact and diplomacy. :eek6:


no one here is popular they just butt in and post, and ya deffo dont need diplomacy and tact Lol just check out everyone elses posts :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i think threads going off track is only like when you are having a conversation with someone, often you start chatting about one thing and it evolves onto other things...


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> i think threads going off track is only like when you are having a conversation with someone, often you start chatting about one thing and it evolves onto other things...


Totally agree:thumbup:

And WL I for one enjoy your natter and little quips:thumbup::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I find that threads that go off topic are usually the ones i enjoy being in. Not everyone wants seriousness all the time :001_cool:

As long as it gets back on topic and doesn't become nasty or offensive i don't see what the problem is?

Personally as a relative newbie... i have found some of the "It's boring on here now" comments a bit off putting. I find the people on here new and old FAR from boring. The forum is always busy apart from the early morning and i have met some really interesting people here.

If others feel the forum is crap then i don't honestly see why they'd keep coming back? Just an observation you understand.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> I find that threads that go off topic are usually the ones i enjoy being in. Not everyone wants seriousness all the time :001_cool:
> 
> As long as it gets back on topic and doesn't become nasty or offensive i don't see what the problem is?
> 
> ...


Completely agree!! I don't understand why people say things like that!! :confused1:


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I know how you feel thats why i'm replying to this post.Title your thread "i need a rant" and you will get loads of replies,post something of real interest and it gets ignored.*


Absolutely!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> I find that threads that go off topic are usually the ones i enjoy being in. Not everyone wants seriousness all the time :001_cool:
> 
> As long as it gets back on topic and doesn't become nasty or offensive i don't see what the problem is?
> 
> ...


You obviously haven't visited the night thread then? 

It can be a little off putting when you put effort into writing a thread and you get a handful of replies but I think everything needs to be taken with a pinch of salt and not analysed too much.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi i havnt been here that long love it here had lots help and well wishes i dont always reply if i havnt anything to say class you all as friends tho :thumbup:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not a newbie but i will maybe look at a thread or posts to see what the problem is (i'm nosy). I remember my mum always saying if you haven't got anything nice or anything important to add then don't say anything at all.

I tend not to reply to posts i can not help with my input (which i have little of) I hardly know anything about dogs and use this forum for some right good info you are all great people and i have see a lot of the regulars go.

Like most things in life people will come and people will go I see it a lot in other forums i use too.

anyhoo enough of my random ramblings at this time lol.

*Kara*


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been here tooo long 
The forum always has it's busy moments and it's quiet ones.
If some of your friends have left, make some new ones, there's always a healthy intake of newbies that need to be made to feel welcome  some of which have a great deal more experience than me


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

rona said:


> I've been here tooo long
> The forum always has it's busy moments and it's quiet ones.
> If some of your friends have left, make some new ones, there's always a healthy intake of newbies that need to be made to feel welcome  some of which have a great deal more experience than me


I agree - not with the bit about you've been here too long  but with the rest of your sentiments.

As for the forum, people come and people go, and in some cases they come back. It's just what happens. It's like life - enjoy what is here and now and don't hanker after what used to be. If everything stayed the same, if we didn't have new people joining, the forum really would become static and boring - it would just be the same people talking about the same things ad infinitum.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> I agree - not with the bit about you've been here too long  but with the rest of your sentiments.
> 
> As for the forum, people come and people go, and in some cases they come back. It's just what happens. It's like life - enjoy what is here and now and don't hanker after what used to be. If everything stayed the same, if we didn't have new people joining, the forum really would become static and boring - it would just be the same people talking about the same things ad infinitum.


*But i hanker after the fun we use to have on here,that side of the forum has changed.I can think of only a handful of members that actualy come and try and cheer people up but sometimes its like peeing against the wind.There's more doom and gloom these days.*


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *But i hanker after the fun we use to have on here,that side of the forum has changed.I can think of only a handful of members that actualy come and try and cheer people up but sometimes its like peeing against the wind.There's more doom and gloom these days.*


Then make threads that recreate that fun? How can the newbies know what cheers you up if you never make threads that invite them to join the fun?

I know when bullet makes a thread that we share a similar sense of humour so i go and join in... it's always hilarious. Same goes with Waterlily, Simply Sardonic and numerous others.

How can you expect us newbies to come and cheer you up when we don't know what you find amusing? I've found that most of the threads here unless following a humorous vibe, are usually moaning about something or someone. So it's difficult to then try to cheer someone up.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Amy&Ted said:


> Then make threads that recreate that fun? How can the newbies know what cheers you up if you never make threads that invite them to join the fun?
> 
> I know when bullet makes a thread that we share a similar sense of humour so i go and join in... it's always hilarious. Same goes with Waterlily, Simply Sardonic and numerous others.
> 
> How can you expect us newbies to come and cheer you up when we don't know what you find amusing? I've found that most of the threads here unless following a humorous vibe, are usually moaning about something or someone. So it's difficult to then try to cheer someone up.


l*ol oh i've done that many times,try looking through my posts.I might add i didn't say i wanted cheering up,i ment the forum.*


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> l*ol oh i've done that many times,try looking through my posts.I might add i didn't say i wanted cheering up,i ment the forum.*


That's my point... if the whole forum needs cheering up then old and new members alike need to make the effort. If it's forever doom and gloom then how do people expect it to ever be fun?

I find doom and gloom draining. That's when i usually pootle back to Facebook... only to be faced with more doom and gloom.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> [There's more doom and gloom these days.:


Including this thread no doubt! :lol:

You always get people on forums who remember when it was all fields and feel it was better then.

*In all honesty I have found this forum very welcoming and helpful, as well as friendly compared to other places. * I don't necessarily join in threads that go off topic but I don't think it's a problem unless it upsets the OP and they haven't got some decent advice before the thread has wandered off-topic.

Places change, people come, people go (due to events in real life no doubt) the type of fun to be had changes. It's really not worth getting stressed out about. 

This is still a good forum and a nice place to be so celebrate that! :thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> Including this thread no doubt! :lol:
> 
> You always get people on forums who remember when it was all fields and feel it was better then.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: I love it here too! Then again i try to concentrate on the positives instead of the negatives now. Enough crap in real life without getting upset over a forum too.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I know all the ups and downs of forum life and i take it all in my stride.As for this thread i'm glad it was started,but i doubt things will change.*


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm guilty of not being here as much as I usually am but I have had things going on that have ment life has been a little difficult round here.....so at times like that I tend to duck out the forum simply because it IS such a good forum,everyone comes on here to socilise/have a laugh etc and I would hate to think that my tough times affected those around me on here. I come here to relax and enjoy the company of others and wouldnt dream of posting whilst so stressed and down and bringing my friends down with me,
I think the school holidays have an afect on forums like this too because for obvious reasons time is taken up with kids/holidays.day trips....and in some cases preventing kids throttling each other out of boredom lol.
I've been a member for a while now....2 or 3 years on and off given a forgotton id and password thing and it has it's busy times and slower not so busy times....there's always people on though....xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *But i hanker after the fun we use to have on here,that side of the forum has changed.I can think of only a handful of members that actualy come and try and cheer people up but sometimes its like peeing against the wind.There's more doom and gloom these days.*


I know what you mean hun. A lot of the people we used to have fun with have moved on, or don't post a great deal, and we miss that. It's only natural, and it makes the forum seems strange and different to us. But the newer posters have never met these people and so can't miss them; and so they see the forum in a different light. There is still fun to be had - it's just with different people.

There are quite a few people who I wish hadn't left - not just for the fun aspect of it, but for the expertise that they shared as well. Who knows - maybe they will be back some day (fingers crossed). Equally, there are some old members who I never want to have anything to do with again though!


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

The thing is though... do you not think by reminiscing about the people whom you had so much fun with (which is fine and we all do it), that you are sort of making the newbies feel unwelcome. It's almost like us newbies have nothing to offer you and we aren't fun to be around.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Amy&Ted said:


> The thing is though... do you not think by reminiscing about the people whom you had so much fun with (which is fine and we all do it), that you are sort of making the newbies feel unwelcome. It's almost like us newbies have nothing to offer you and we aren't fun to be around.


*I try to get on with all members new and old.I admit i find it hard with some younger members thinking they know best.Perhaps the answer imo is we need more older members. *


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I try to get on with all members new and old.I admit i find it hard with some younger members thinking they know best.Perhaps the answer imo is we need more older members. *


See again that is really quite offensive. Why do you have such a big problem with younger people? Genuinely? I'm not trying to cause an argument but it seems to be such a bug bear with you that i am honestly curious? I keep seeing this "Younger" word used in such a negative tone all the time. A lot of members on here think they know it all young AND older.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> See again that is really quite offensive. Why do you have such a big problem with younger people? Genuinely? I'm not trying to cause an argument but it seems to be such a bug bear with you that i am honestly curious? I keep seeing this "Younger" word used in such a negative tone all the time. A lot of members on here think they know it all young AND older.


I think a sense of humour can be quite awkward with people of different age groups purely due to the differences in the times lived through. If Jan and I were having a laugh about things that happened in the 60s or 70s, it would be very difficult for younger people to join in.
With some humour however it wouldn't make a jot of difference. It's just shared experiences that you can laugh at.
One of my most treasured friends on here is over 30 years younger than me and the other is over 20 years younger.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Never mind. x


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> My Best Bud in real life is 15 years older than me. She never makes an issue of my age. Never makes me feel i am young and stupid. But i constantly feel there is a under current here of "You are young, what do you know" which is pretty sad really.
> 
> I don't sit here old person bashing so why should it be so the other way around?
> 
> I like Janice... i think she has some really interesting things to say and has age on her side so she has experience... but i just wonder why the issue with us young ones?


There really isn't an issue I'm sure, but when you get to our advanced age you may understand.
It's not young people bashing or even looking down on them, it's just, we have lived that bit of life that you are living now, may be a little differently, but we have been there.
Doesn't make us any better or worse, it's just that we have lived through parts of time that you will never know.
This is really hard to exp[lain without seeming superior 
Take it like this, if you were in Uni, you would know what it was like to go through the whole school process, but an 11 year old still has that to come. 
You have already lived through it.
Phew, hope that makes sense


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

I must admit now that I have been on loads of forums and this is the best one so far. 

I can post and ask advice without people virtually frowning at you and thinking that you know sweet nothing, and that you are some sort of less than average intelligent person.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Oddball said:


> I must admit now that I have been on loads of forums and this is the best one so far.
> 
> I can post and ask advice without people virtually frowning at you and thinking that you know sweet nothing, and that you are some sort of less than average intelligent person.


That's good, most of us try and be friendly :thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

rona said:


> There really isn't an issue I'm sure, but when you get to our advanced age you may understand.
> It's not young people bashing or even looking down on them, it's just, we have lived that bit of life that you are living now, may be a little differently, but we have been there.
> Doesn't make us any better or worse, it's just that we have lived through parts of time that you will never know.
> This is really hard to exp[lain without seeming superior
> ...


It's not so much what is said... it's how its said.

This conversation has been had already though so i won't go on about it any more. I just find that on here, some of the older generation make the younger generation feel like our opinions and thoughts aren't worth listening to. Which is fine. But there is no need to keep banging the point home?

I know i'm not the only "younger" member to feel this way either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> It's not so much what is said... it's how its said.
> 
> This conversation has been had already though so i won't go on about it any more. I just find that on here, some of the older generation make the younger generation feel like our opinions and thoughts aren't worth listening to. Which is fine. But there is no need to keep banging the point home?
> 
> I know i'm not the only "younger" member to feel this way either.


Sorry I haven't noticed it. So don't know to what you are referring.


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a newbie but I must admit I don't come on very often for the simple reason that most of the time our family (pets) are in a perfect state of living. It is when something happens and I want moral support or just want to know that somebody else is in the same situation as me that I tend to visit. Some of these postings are quite sad and sometimes there is nothing you can add that has not been said already.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

rona said:


> Sorry I haven't noticed it. So don't know to what you are referring.


As i said. It doesn't matter.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont think the forum has got worse - its just changed - people come and people go - for me personally yes it has changed - because of circumstances and events that have happened that no longer make it the place it was - for ME -but I dont really agree with these sorts of threads because its not fair on the newbies to be made to feel guilty that they have changed things - we have all had our moments on here (older members) where things are great and fun and we all have a laugh - and I dont think that should change for the newer members who are finding their feet and making friends etc - yes a lot of posts are continually repeated but thats always going to happen - everyone should be able to have a say and take part - sometimes we just outgrow things but there are always new people to take the place


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I dont think the forum has got worse - its just changed - people come and people go - for me personally yes it has changed - because of circumstances and events that have happened that no longer make it the place it was - for ME -but I dont really agree with these sorts of threads because its not fair on the newbies to be made to feel guilty that they have changed things - we have all had our moments on here (older members) where things are great and fun and we all have a laugh - and I dont think that should change for the newer members who are finding their feet and making friends etc - yes a lot of posts are continually repeated but thats always going to happen - everyone should be able to have a say and take part - sometimes we just outgrow things but there are always new people to take the place


Thank you for this post Suzy


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it's just like life really. The majority of people who were part of my day to day life five years ago have changed markedly. There was a forum that I was on about six years ago that used to be awesome, it sucks now- to me anyway. It's just the way it goes. It's probably me that has changed rather than the forum. I wouldn't go out of my way to go there and tell them that though because it is rude and inconsiderate IMO to current members that get enjoyment out of it. I'm sure they could care less that the good 'ole days of 2006 are gone. If it's no longer fun to me then I quietly leave and move on myself to somewhere I will be happy. 

As for the age thing, well in my life it just doesn't matter. I have friends in their fifties and friends in their early twenties. My OH is a sugar daddy....:lol: None of it means jack when it comes to getting on and enjoying my life with them all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

The forum has got better in my opinion. People com and go it's part of forum life.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Mum2Alfie come back - you got 16 pages  :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Mum2Alfie come back - you got 16 pages  :thumbup:


minus the ones I polluted


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> minus the ones I polluted


Oh no - that'll put her back down to about 3


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Oh no - that'll put her back down to about 3


 yeah and most other threads :arf: :lol:

oopsy going off topic again


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yeah and most other threads :arf: :lol:
> 
> oopsy going off topic again


N'ah were back on topic :thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yeah and most other threads :arf: :lol:
> 
> oopsy going off topic again











:lol: Behave woman!!! LOL


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> yeah and most other threads :arf: :lol:
> 
> oopsy going off topic again


Naughty! will have to get the PF police onto ya!:scared:xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yeah and most other threads :arf: :lol:
> 
> oopsy going off topic again


Don't worry I rescued it. Thread nearly derailed but no worries.:lol: Mum2Alfie come back we miss you.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Naughty! will have to get the PF police onto ya!:scared:xx


hmmmmm are they in uniform I dont mind a pair of boots and a bit of discipline  :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> :lol: Behave woman!!! LOL


:scared: I always do :confused1:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Pinocchiolily :lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> Pinocchiolily :lol::lol:


great pic mate ya looking good :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> hmmmmm are they in uniform I dont mind a pair of boots and a bit of discipline  :lol:


Best I could find ya


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Best I could find ya


:scared: oh ok then I will deffo be behaving now  aint none of those knobs gonna be handcuffing me :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> :scared: oh ok then I will deffo be behaving now  aint none of those knobs gonna be handcuffing me :lol:


pmsl I think you would more likely be handcuffing them by the looks of em!! hehehe:lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I think it will always be hard for newbies until they have been around a bit and got more of an idea of members, the post made earlier by janice and was taken the wrong way, because you have to have read jans and many more members threads to get to know that they dont mean to offend, the ones that are straight talkers but are also sympathetic and kind when needed, until you have seen a lot of threads by members its just judging on a few posts and what it looks like now really looks very different after a while.

Its the same off forum i know i have met people that for some reason i didnt like but have gone on to become good long standing friends, try not to judge people/members too hastily get to know them first.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I think it will always be hard for newbies until they have been around a bit and got more of an idea of members, the post made earlier by janice and was taken the wrong way, because you have to have read jans and many more members threads to get to know that they dont mean to offend, the ones that are straight talkers but are also sympathetic and kind when needed, until you have seen a lot of threads by members its just judging on a few posts and what it looks like now really looks very different after a while.
> 
> Its the same off forum i know i have met people that for some reason i didnt like but have gone on to become good long standing friends, try not to judge people/members too hastily get to know them first.


yes Janice is lovely  cracks me up the knob :thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I think it will always be hard for newbies until they have been around a bit and got more of an idea of members, the post made earlier by janice and was taken the wrong way, because you have to have read jans and many more members threads to get to know that they dont mean to offend, the ones that are straight talkers but are also sympathetic and kind when needed, until you have seen a lot of threads by members its just judging on a few posts and what it looks like now really looks very different after a while.
> 
> Its the same off forum i know i have met people that for some reason i didnt like but have gone on to become good long standing friends, *try not to judge people/members too hastily get to know them first.*


That does of course work both ways


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I think it will always be hard for newbies until they have been around a bit and got more of an idea of members, the post made earlier by janice and was taken the wrong way, because you have to have read jans and many more members threads to get to know that they dont mean to offend, the ones that are straight talkers but are also sympathetic and kind when needed, until you have seen a lot of threads by members its just judging on a few posts and what it looks like now really looks very different after a while.
> 
> Its the same off forum i know i have met people that for some reason i didnt like but have gone on to become good long standing friends, try not to judge people/members too hastily get to know them first.


I remember towards the back end of last year me janice and a few other members were haveing a right laugh lol.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I find 99.7% of the members here interesting and funny in their own way. I think there is a nice collection of ages and experiences and to me i don't see how it could ever get boring.

Then again i've always welcomed new friends and not really worried too much if people drift away from me... if they do, they usually have good reason to.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> I think it will always be hard for newbies until they have been around a bit and got more of an idea of members, the post made earlier by janice and was taken the wrong way, because you have to have read jans and many more members threads to get to know that they dont mean to offend, the ones that are straight talkers but are also sympathetic and kind when needed, until you have seen a lot of threads by members its just judging on a few posts and what it looks like now really looks very different after a while.
> 
> Its the same off forum i know i have met people that for some reason i didnt like but have gone on to become good long standing friends, try not to judge people/members too hastily get to know them first.


That is also true - it does take time to get an idea of peeps :thumbup: I know Jan has been on this forum a very long time and I have had more than a few laughs with her in my time  Jan is straight to the point but also someone a member could talk to for advice etc  something Im sure all the newbies will see  - I was mostly referring to the OP first post


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> I find 99.7% of the members here interesting and funny in their own way. I think there is a nice collection of ages and experiences and to me i don't see how it could ever get boring.
> 
> Then again i've always welcomed new friends and not really worried too much if people drift away from me... if they do, they usually have good reason to.


yeah I love the knobs here, (most of em ) New or old members dont matter to me as long as I get along with them, and I do try to be welcoming and kind albeit in an annoying way  :lol: But thats the way my cookie crumbles leaving crumbs all over pf :thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yeah I love the knobs here, (most of em ) New or old members dont matter to me as long as I get along with them, and I do try to be welcoming and kind albeit in an annoying way  :lol: But thats the way my cookie crumbles leaving crumbs all over pf :thumbup:


You're my fave mongrel  :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> You're my fave mongrel  :lol:


aw thanks  yeah have a few breeds in me :lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aw thanks  yeah have a few breeds in me :lol:


Well i didn't want to be offensive and call you an aussie... :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yes Janice is lovely  cracks me up the knob :thumbup:


Oh i know i love er sometimes i read her posts and cringe some i read and have to laugh.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> Well i didn't want to be offensive and call you an aussie... :lol::lol::lol::lol:


hey mate !!   Lmao :lol: :lol:



haeveymolly said:


> Oh i know i love er sometimes i read her posts and cringe some i read and have to laugh.


I know she aint bad for an old granny aye :thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> That does of course work both ways


It certainly does, ime not defending or making excuses for anyone.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> hey mate !!   Lmao :lol: :lol:
> 
> I know she aint bad for an old granny aye :thumbup:


Hey Australia has kicked out some pretty beautiful people so i'll say it's good to be an aussie i reckon! Kylie... Jason... Russell Crowe (He is an aussie right? LMAO) erm... i would say Mel Gibson but he's a bit weird. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

danielled said:


> I remember towards the back end of last year me janice and a few other members were haveing a right laugh lol.


Oh ye ime sure you did, i always say dont dish it out if you cant take it, janice and many other members can dish it and can take it unfortunatly just as mant cant.

I would like to think i get on with most people i wouldnt want to offend anyone but ime sure i have over time because there can be members that are sensitive and its impossible to know that staright away on a forum.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> Hey Australia has kicked out some pretty beautiful people so i'll say it's good to be an aussie i reckon! Kylie... Jason... Russell Crowe (He is an aussie right? LMAO) erm... i would say Mel Gibson but he's a bit weird. :lol::lol::lol:


oh yeah ummm Jason :arf: haha what can I say bout him thats nice and yeah russell rocks :thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Oh ye ime sure you did, i always say dont dish it out if you cant take it, janice and many other members can dish it and can take it unfortunatly just as mant cant.
> 
> I would like to think i get on with most people i wouldnt want to offend anyone but ime sure i have over time because there can be members that are sensitive and its impossible to know that staright away on a forum.


I get sensitive once a month... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Oh ye ime sure you did, i always say dont dish it out if you cant take it, janice and many other members can dish it and can take it unfortunatly just as mant cant.
> 
> I would like to think i get on with most people i wouldnt want to offend anyone but ime sure i have over time because there can be members that are sensitive and its impossible to know that staright away on a forum.


Then again I have a laugh with alot of people on here.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I find...And I am probably going to get shot down for this...

But it is hard to join with the fun sometimes as there is kind of the popular group.  I have been here since '08 and i used to be a well talked to and i think respected member...I hope! But I came back and its like no one remembered me or cared. 
The more popular members that are known for having a laugh I find seek eachother out and to some members it may feel like being left out or make it feel as though it is hard to join in.
Being 16 myself...I found it so interesting to see how people reacted when they found at my age. I used to have a laugh and a giggle with some members and I also used to give out advice and recieve it. Everyone thought i was older but as soon as I told my age a few members suddenly changed, and didn't respect or regard my opinion or advice as much as some other older members.

I WAS an "old member" that had a lot of friends on here and I came BACK but i rarely get any replies to my posts like i used to...So i think it only matters when it is specific members and i think this is a shame as the forum needs to be more open minded that yes people come and go, but new ones arrive and can be just as good


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I find...And I am probably going to get shot down for this...
> 
> But it is hard to join with the fun sometimes as there is kind of the popular group.  I have been here since '08 and i used to be a well talked to and i think respected member...I hope! But I came back and its like no one remembered me or cared.
> The more popular members that are known for having a laugh I find seek eachother out and to some members it may feel like being left out or make it feel as though it is hard to join in.
> ...


Natter to me if you like mate  Us young uns have to stick together


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Im still finding my feet here.. guilty of read and run too :blushing:... im getting better though (i hope) :001_unsure: :crazy:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Amy&Ted said:


> Natter to me if you like mate  Us young uns have to stick together


Haha! Definitley :thumbup:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been here for a while, a lot of the people I used to chat with have gone but I have found new people. I do understand what you mean to a certain point. I often read the stickys and others threads for info that might be related to what I want to know. I try not to read and run but I don't know everything and sometimes I feel posting wouldn't help the OP. I know quite a bit about lots of diffirent things, but may not always be able to help


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Haha! Definitley :thumbup:


I love Patterdales... such gorgeous little dogs!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Amy&Ted said:


> I love Patterdales... such gorgeous little dogs!


Hehe ahh yess Well they have your lovely little chap in their lineage so they have to be


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> I get sensitive once a month... :lol:


Yes this is it and its hard on a forum just to know how people are feeling.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> I get sensitive once a month... :lol:


me too  



Patterdale_lover said:


> I find...And I am probably going to get shot down for this...
> 
> But it is hard to join with the fun sometimes as there is kind of the popular group.  I have been here since '08 and i used to be a well talked to and i think respected member...I hope! But I came back and its like no one remembered me or cared.
> The more popular members that are known for having a laugh I find seek eachother out and to some members it may feel like being left out or make it feel as though it is hard to join in.
> ...


I know that the peeps that like a laugh welcome anyone that wants to join in mate, I am guilty of seeking peeps out because I relate to them and they accept my stupidity more then most on here  I for one feel awful that people feel un welcome on here that isnt how it should be.  Just butt in and chat :thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I find...And I am probably going to get shot down for this...
> 
> But it is hard to join with the fun sometimes as there is kind of the popular group.  I have been here since '08 and i used to be a well talked to and i think respected member...I hope! But I came back and its like no one remembered me or cared.
> The more popular members that are known for having a laugh I find seek eachother out and to some members it may feel like being left out or make it feel as though it is hard to join in.
> ...


I can see what your saying there, i have noticed as well, that a thread can be made by a "popular" member that a not so popular member would get slated for, so not many comment on it because they dont want to be seen as agreeing with them but a not so popular member would get slated for.
Things like this doesnt really bother me but i do find it amusing.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> me too
> 
> I know that the peeps that like a laugh welcome anyone that wants to join in mate, I am guilty of seeking peeps out because I relate to them and they accept my stupidity more then most on here  I for one feel awful that people feel un welcome on here that isnt how it should be.  Just butt in and chat :thumbup:


Haha I will next time  I don't think people do it delibrately. I just think that when a "laughy" thread has begun, then some newer or younger members may feel it difficult to get into the swing of things and may feel slightly intimidated by the more known members. It's no one' fault just the way things go I guess  I just feel the forum needs to keep an open mind to all members and appreciate what it has at the time


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Haha I will next time  I don't think people do it delibrately. I just think that when a "laughy" thread has begun, then some newer or younger members may feel it difficult to get into the swing of things


yeah but no one on those threads makes any sense at all so any comment is accepted :lol: :lol: Most mine seem to be deleted before the newbies get to read them for some reason :confused1:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

The whole read and run thing is a strange one. If you have nothing to add, what's the problem. It's only like being in a pub and sipping your pint while the rest of your mates have a conversation about something of which you know nothing.

Some people find it tiresome to add to the list of "well done"'s or "How lovely"'s which is fair enough. (not me, I love giving and getting both - just so as you all know that ).

As well as that I often read a thread two or three times before deciding what to write. Those will show up as views. Then I might go back and read what other people have written without feeling that I need to add anything else. That might happen several times... more views clocking up. Then there's the spiders. And just people who lurk and just want to read, which comes with the terratory on a public forum. I reckon there's less folk here than you might think. :lol:


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yeah but no one on those threads makes any sense at all so any comment is accepted :lol: :lol: Most mine seem to be deleted before the newbies get to read them for some reason :confused1:


Maybe its a sign you got your feet well and truly under the table. I reckon the mods have secret room where stash all the best posts just for them :lol:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I find...And I am probably going to get shot down for this...
> 
> But it is hard to join with the fun sometimes as there is kind of the popular group.  I have been here since '08 and i used to be a well talked to and i think respected member...I hope! But I came back and its like no one remembered me or cared.
> The more popular members that are known for having a laugh I find seek eachother out and to some members it may feel like being left out or make it feel as though it is hard to join in.
> ...


I know and remember you. I remeber you from some of the old fun times we had. I joined Nov 07 and lost my account password and so got a new account march 08. Have seen some great times and some funny times. I feel I am not part of the popular group which is why I don't post and why I feel the forum isn't so good anymore.

It's hard to get involved in threads when you're not online that much so can't always keep up with the banter.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> yeah but no one on those threads makes any sense at all so any comment is accepted :lol: :lol: Most mine seem to be deleted before the newbies get to read them for some reason :confused1:


Haha :lol: Maybe thats the reason then, no one joins in because no one knows whats going on! 



Biawhiska said:


> I know and remember you. I remeber you from some of the old fun times we had. I joined Nov 07 and lost my account password and so got a new account march 08. Have seen some great times and some funny times. I feel I am not part of the popular group which is why I don't post and why I feel the forum isn't so good anymore.
> 
> It's hard to get involved in threads when you're not online that much so can't always keep up with the banter.


Yes this is how I feel too and it is disheartening sometimes although I do enjoy coming on the forum just to browse and laugh at some threads even if I don't join in  Glad you remember me!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaitlyn said:


> Maybe its a sign you got your feet well and truly under the table. I reckon the mods have secret room where stash all the best posts just for them :lol:


Lmao I bet they do  with there beer and popcorn haha :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> I know and remember you. I remeber you from some of the old fun times we had. I joined Nov 07 and lost my account password and so got a new account march 08. Have seen some great times and some funny times. I feel I am not part of the popular group which is why I don't post and why I feel the forum isn't so good anymore.
> 
> It's hard to get involved in threads when you're not online that much so can't always keep up with the banter.


Ime not in the popular group but i just post anyway


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Haha :lol: Maybe thats the reason then, no one joins in because no one knows whats going on!
> 
> Yes this is how I feel too and it is disheartening sometimes although I do enjoy coming on the forum just to browse and laugh at some threads even if I don't join in  Glad you remember me!


Same here, I do enjoy coming on for a look see and enjoy the cat part.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Ime not in the popular group but i just post anyway


No, I'm not either, I do post, just not as often as I'd like to.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Ime not in the popular group but i just post anyway


Haha I'm glad you always reply to my threads which is nice :thumbup:



Biawhiska said:


> Same here, I do enjoy coming on for a look see and enjoy the cat part.


Yeah I don't generally come on the general chat so much anymore, mostly the dog sections sometimes ponder into the cats, even though I don't own one I still they they are CUTE!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Well when I were a gel they hadn`t invented t`interweb so I don`t remember any of you so there... 
The phrase `good old days of 2008` made me chuckle though. Your golden days, gone forever, lost in the mists of time...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep, I don't own dogs, don't know anything about them which is why I enjoy reading the dog section, it's interesting


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> No, I'm not either, I do post, just not as often as I'd like to.





Biawhiska said:


> Yep, I don't own dogs, don't know anything about them which is why I enjoy reading the dog section, it's interesting


There are quite a few threads that you could post on in the dog sections, then you could get to know a whole lot of other people on here :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> No, I'm not either, I do post, just not as often as I'd like to.


I post on whatever i like, but i seen to say the wrong things at times  i was told off in a sense the other day by congratulating someone on their imminent pups apparently i shouldnt have done then to make matters a whole lot worse i said "looking forward to the puppy pics", omg theres no wonder ime not in with the in crowd.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is this 'popular group' that keep getting mentioned?

I bet every member would come up with a different list of names!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Who is this 'popular group' that keep getting mentioned?
> 
> I bet every member would come up with a different list of names!


I agree, people have their own circles of friends, much like real life.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> There are quite a few threads that you could post on in the dog sections, then you could get to know a whole lot of other people on here :thumbup: :thumbup:


Very true


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Who is this 'popular group' that keep getting mentioned?
> 
> I bet every member would come up with a different list of names!


Agreed


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> I post on whatever i like, but i seen to say the wrong things at times  i was told off in a sense the other day by congratulating someone on their imminent pups apparently i shouldnt have done then to make matters a whole lot worse i said "looking forward to the puppy pics", omg theres no wonder ime not in with the in crowd.


:thumbup: I used to get myself in a fair amount of trouble in the cat bit by saying something that I though was perfectly innocent, but, apparently not!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I post on whatever i like, but i seen to say the wrong things at times  i was told off in a sense the other day by congratulating someone on their imminent pups apparently i shouldnt have done then to make matters a whole lot worse i said "looking forward to the puppy pics", *omg theres no wonder ime not in with the in crowd*.


Lol this made me laugh out loud! It just like school!  

Sometimes you cant do right from doing wrong! Other times as well i think its sometimes difficult to read into the way people are trying to get things across when its written down so i'm scared to reply incase i answer the wrong way and get into trouble too!!!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Im not using the word popular in a bad way  Its not a negative thing just better known members

There isn't a specific list as it varies from member to member but there are some more established members than others 

And it can seem intimidating to others to join in sometimes, i'm not aiming blame at anyone so please don't take it that way at all


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> :thumbup: I used to get myself in a fair amount of trouble in the cat bit by saying something that I though was perfectly innocent, but, apparently not!


Oh well we will have our own "in crowd club" called the dont think before we speak club. :lol::lol::lol: I tend to do it when they are getting a slating because i feel sorry for them, and i know i shouldnt because sometimes they are idiots but i cant help it.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Allana said:


> Lol this made me laugh out loud! It just like school!
> 
> Sometimes you cant do right from doing wrong! Other times as well i think its sometimes difficult to read into the way people are trying to get things across when its written down so i'm scared to reply incase i answer the wrong way and get into trouble too!!!


nah bugger it just say it anyway, I do  peeps are too sensitive these days and need to get there big girl panties on :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Allana said:


> Lol this made me laugh out loud! It just like school!
> 
> Sometimes you cant do right from doing wrong! Other times as well i think its sometimes difficult to read into the way people are trying to get things across when its written down so i'm scared to reply incase i answer the wrong way and get into trouble too!!!


It like being at school isnt it and ime still the same as i was then, not scared to open my mouth and do get into trouble. God i must grow up. :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I post on whatever i like, but i seen to say the wrong things at times  i was told off in a sense the other day by congratulating someone on their imminent pups apparently i shouldnt have done then to make matters a whole lot worse i said "looking forward to the puppy pics", omg theres no wonder ime not in with the in crowd.


Those people are called the "in crowd" because they are always "in the house" at their computer screens advising others what to do with their animals. Sometimes, a perfect stranger will write some words on their screen about a puppy or a kitten, and you would think that the sky was falling down on the other side of the world judging by the responses.

If the "in crowd" got "out" more often, they might find that the world isn't such a bad place after all.

I think that's why I hang out in General Chat when I come on here...the people up these parts all tend to be more easy going.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> nah bugger it just say it anyway, I do  peeps are too sensitive these days and need to get there big girl panties on :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Ive got mine on. I didnt last night and this morning i managed to hold back on one thread which i thought was disgracfull.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> nah bugger it just say it anyway, I do  peeps are too sensitive these days and need to get there big girl panties on :lol:


Ha ha, its funny because in real life i do, where as in computer world i dont, you never know who is on the other end of that keyboard!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> It like being at school isnt it and ime still the same as i was then, not scared to open my mouth and do get into trouble. God i must grow up. :lol:


Ha ha, nah never grow up, its no fun that way!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Allana said:


> Ha ha, its funny because in real life i do, where as in computer world i dont, you never know who is on the other end of that keyboard!! :lol: :lol:


aw prolly not as great as they make out to be 



countdown to deletion :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Those people are called the "in crowd" because they are always "in the house" at their computer screens advising others what to do with their animals. Sometimes, a perfect stranger will write some words on their screen about a puppy or a kitten, and you would think that the sky was falling down on the other side of the world judging by the responses.
> 
> If the "in crowd" got "out" more often, they might find that the world isn't such a bad place after all.
> 
> I think that's why I hang out in General Chat when I come on here...the people up these parts all tend to be more easy going.


I take offense at this 
I'm easy going and spend most of my time advising and sympathizing with people in the dog section. Just because I haven't got the same sense of humour as in "IN" crowd on general, doesn't mean I'm sad and need a life :001_tt2::lol:
I have my own IN crowd thanks


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Those people are called the "in crowd" because they are always "in the house" at their computer screens advising others what to do with their animals. Sometimes, a perfect stranger will write some words on their screen about a puppy or a kitten, and you would think that the sky was falling down on the other side of the world judging by the responses.
> 
> If the "in crowd" got "out" more often, they might find that the world isn't such a bad place after all.
> 
> I think that's why I hang out in General Chat when I come on here...the people up these parts all tend to be more easy going.


Your right there, tin hats all round sometimes.:lol: I know i do come on a lot but it may seem like ime on more then i am i just never log out so my green lighy is always lit.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rona said:


> I take offense at this
> I'm easy going and spend most of my time advising and sympathizing with people in the dog section. Just because I haven't got the same sense of humour as in "IN" crowd on general, doesn't mean I'm sad and need a life :001_tt2::lol:
> I have my own IN crowd thanks


Theres lots of different types and if we put them into catagories we would see the ones that slate people because they like to have a "go" and theres the ones like you that know what they are talking about and always gives none nasty but straight to the knuckle advice and tbh if you and there are others like you say something against the OP or replies then i know its because its "right" and not for the sake of it.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

rona said:


> I take offense at this
> I'm easy going and spend most of my time *advising and sympathizing* with people in the dog section. Just because I haven't got the same sense of humour as in "IN" crowd on general, doesn't mean I'm sad and need a life :001_tt2::lol:
> I have my own IN crowd thanks


It would be great to see a few more of the "in crowd" doing the same. :thumbup:

I went into cat chat once and couldn't believe some of the orders being handed out by some of the Sergeant Majors there. Crikey. Even I didn't dare reply, and that's not like me. 

You know that woman on the Whiskas advert who lets her cat go out, and even lets next door's cat come in for a bite to eat and a stroke? She'd be hung, drawn and quartered if she found this place and posted on Cat Chat! LOL


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Your right there, tin hats all round sometimes.:lol: I know i do come on a lot but it may seem like ime on more then i am *i just never log out so my green lighy is always lit.*


I'm a bit like that, I sometimes have about 10 tabs open on Firefox! I switched off Facebook chat as my friends genuinely believed I was sat there looking at them initiating chat but not bothering to respond.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

classixuk said:


> It would be great to see a few more of the "in crowd" doing the same. :thumbup:
> 
> I went into cat chat once and couldn't believe some of the orders being handed out by some of the Sergeant Majors there. Crikey. Even I didn't dare reply, and that's not like me.
> 
> You know that woman on the Whiskas advert who lets her cat go out, and even lets next door's cat come in for a bite to eat and a stroke? She'd be hung, drawn and quartered if she found this place and posted on Cat Chat! LOL


Oh dear!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aw prolly not as great as they make out to be
> 
> 
> 
> countdown to deletion :lol: :lol:


Ah ha ha ha ha ha. I nearly fell off my chair laughing there!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

classixuk said:


> It would be great to see a few more of the "in crowd" doing the same. :thumbup:
> 
> I went into cat chat once and couldn't believe some of the orders being handed out by some of the Sergeant Majors there. Crikey. Even I didn't dare reply, and that's not like me.
> 
> You know that woman on the Whiskas advert who lets her cat go out, and even lets next door's cat come in for a bite to eat and a stroke? She'd be hung, drawn and quartered if she found this place and posted on Cat Chat! LOL


Lots of claws in the cat section & not many waging tails  :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Lots of claws in the cat section & not many waging tails  :lol:


Yup, there's a few down there who demand purrrrrfection. 

The dog breeding section sometimes comes in a close second too.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not part of the "In Crowd" i'm in the "I'll barge in and talk to anyone crowd" :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Lots of claws in the cat section & not many waging tails  :lol:


Yep I have seen a few of the claws in there lol.


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I find...And I am probably going to get shot down for this...
> 
> But it is hard to join with the fun sometimes as there is kind of the popular group.  I have been here since '08 and i used to be a well talked to and i think respected member...I hope! But I came back and its like no one remembered me or cared.
> The more popular members that are known for having a laugh I find seek eachother out and to some members it may feel like being left out or make it feel as though it is hard to join in.
> ...


Thats why on a lot of forums I don't reveal my age. Its not so bad now because Im nearly 19, but I was on other forums at 16/17 and giving advice to people which I felt if they had known my age would have disregarded my advice. On one particular forum I waited until I was a more well known member until I revealed my age (just before my 18th birthday), don't think it changed much but I felt if from day 1 I stated my age people wouldn't treat me seriously and just treat me as a child.

This forum is a bit more relaxed about age though Iv noticed, there are a lot more younger members who are honest about their age, I for one would definetely not disregard a member simply because they are younger than me and I would hope others would not do the same.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> I'm not part of the "In Crowd" i'm in the "I'll barge in and talk to anyone crowd" :lol::lol::lol::lol:


ditto :thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

dee o gee said:


> Thats why on a lot of forums I don't reveal my age. Its not so bad now because Im nearly 19, but I was on other forums at 16/17 and giving advice to people which I felt if they had known my age would have disregarded my advice. On one particular forum I waited until I was a more well known member until I revealed my age (just before my 18th birthday), don't think it changed much but I felt if from day 1 I stated my age people wouldn't treat me seriously and just treat me as a child.
> 
> This forum is a bit more relaxed about age though Iv noticed, there are a lot more younger members who are honest about their age, I for one would definetely not disregard a member simply because they are younger than me and I would hope others would not do the same.


Don't worry about it young 'uns. We're just jealous of your wrinkle free skin and flat bellies.
When you get older like us, you'll be just as grumpy! LOL

:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Yup, there's a few down there who demand purrrrrfection.
> 
> The dog breeding section sometimes comes in a close second too.


:scared: Only had a quick visit there I know nothing about breeding except I would never do it whey to complicated :crazy:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> I'm not part of the "In Crowd" i'm in the "I'll barge in and talk to anyone crowd" :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Prove it! Go and find a thread (any thread) in Cat Chat, and just barge in and start talking. LOL

Link to the thread when you've done it!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Don't worry about it young 'uns. We're just jealous of your wrinkle free skin and flat bellies.
> When you get older like us, you'll be just as grumpy! LOL
> 
> :thumbup:


Hey you!!!! what you saying us elders have fat bellies and wrinkles speak for bloody self.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Prove it! Go and find a thread (any thread) in Cat Chat, and just barge in and start talking. LOL
> 
> Link to the thread when you've done it!


Lol this should be intresting


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Hey you!!!! flat bellies and wrinkles speak for bloody self.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


:thumbup: Yea :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

zacknzena said:


> Lol this should be intresting


yep popcorn at the ready


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> :scared: Only had a quick visit there I know nothing about breeding except I would never do it whey to complicated :crazy:


It's not really. Male dog meets female dog, they give eachother a special cuddle, and then 62 days later you get puppies. :thumbup:

(runs and hides)


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

classixuk said:


> It's not really. Male dog meets female dog, they give eachother a special cuddle, and then 62 days later you get puppies. :thumbup:
> 
> (runs and hides)


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Hey you!!!! flat bellies and wrinkles speak for bloody self.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: Yea :thumbup:


Sorry about that.

To include the above 2 members, I should also have included cellulite, grey hair, missing teeth and low sex drive.

Oh, and bingo wings!

:lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> To include the above 2 members, I should also have included cellulite, grey hair, missing teeth and low sex drive.
> 
> ...


 Oi I have'nt got bingo wings   yet anyway :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> To include the above 2 members, I should also have included cellulite, grey hair, missing teeth and low sex drive.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Prove it! Go and find a thread (any thread) in Cat Chat, and just barge in and start talking. LOL
> 
> Link to the thread when you've done it!


That my darling is a deal  Off i go....


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol god sound like i have loads to look forward to later in life ...Not


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Ahem.... LOL

I really will barge in and talk to anyone!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Be aware though that it doesn't particulaly matter what you post in cat chat, some folk will still have a go!!! Lol! Catty doesn't begin to cover it!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> That my darling is a deal  Off i go....


Looking forward to it! Be aware though, you'll probably come back from the ordeal looking like this:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Don't worry about it young 'uns. We're just jealous of your wrinkle free skin and flat bellies.
> When you get older like us, you'll be just as grumpy! LOL
> 
> :thumbup:


I don't have any wrinkles, and my belly is far from flat... then again i am approaching middle age "30" HAHAHAHAHA :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> Lol god sound like i have loads to look forward to later in life ...Not


Loads & loads of things going wrong, falling out or melting  course you get past careing eventually as you forget stuff :lol:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: @ Amy&Ted's posting on cats.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I quite like the forum today! It has seen me through a bank holiday at work with loads of laughs!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Don't worry about it young 'uns. We're just jealous of your wrinkle free skin and flat bellies.
> When you get older like us, you'll be just as grumpy! LOL
> 
> :thumbup:


*Oi you, i aint grumpy.I admit to have more than just a few wrinkles and a HUGE belly but thats down to good living.:lol::lol:*


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Loads & loads of things going wrong, falling out or melting  course you get past careing eventually as you forget stuff :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Allana said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: @ Amy&Ted's posting on cats.


Tee hee hee... i am naughty :lol:



JANICE199 said:


> *Oi you, i aint grumpy.I admit to have more than just a few wrinkles and a HUGE belly but thats down to good living.:lol::lol:*


Is it all bought and paid for like mine? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> Ahem.... LOL
> 
> I really will barge in and talk to anyone!


Repped you for pure sheer bravery....

*cringes and awaits the bloodshed*

I'm the same, I just jump in and get chatting  Get in and get on I say  I have to say I do love how the forums diversity, all ages, from all kinds of backgrounds, just enjoying their pets  afterall that is why we are here :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Amy&Ted said:


> Tee hee hee... i am naughty :lol:
> 
> Is it all bought and paid for like mine? :lol::lol::lol::lol:



*Yep and it didn't come cheap i can tell you.*


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> Ahem.... LOL
> 
> I really will barge in and talk to anyone!


I joined ya! Anyone else up for barging in? It's quite fun!

I barged in on another one too:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/119919-lunatic-2.html#post1807591



HollyM said:


> Be aware though that it doesn't particulaly matter what you post in cat chat, some folk will still have a go!!! Lol! Catty doesn't begin to cover it!:lol::lol::lol:


Agreed. LOL.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I joined ya! Anyone else up for barging in? It's quite fun!
> 
> I barged in on another one too:
> 
> ...


 its not fair Im going to miss the carnage  Ive got to go & pick up OH from work & go dam shopping, it better be all freezer stuff  be careful down there if the hissing starts :lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm ready... i have my velcro suit on!!!










I ain't getting no scratches!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> I don't have any wrinkles, and my belly is far from flat...


That's another sign of old age...your eyesight failing. :thumbup:



Dally Banjo said:


> Loads & loads of things going wrong, falling out or melting  course you get past careing eventually as you forget stuff :lol:


I'm only 33 and it's already setting in. The other day I had a lovely chat with an ex-staff member who I hadn't seen for ages. I went back and told the staff who seemed very surprised that I had spoken so nicely to them after "the way they left". I am still in the dark about it. LOL



Allana said:


> I quite like the forum today! It has seen me through a bank holiday at work with loads of laughs!!!


So maybe it's not so miserable after all? LOL



JANICE199 said:


> *Oi you, i aint grumpy.I admit to have more than just a few wrinkles and a HUGE belly but thats down to good living.:lol::lol:*


Good living, or too much 'middle age spread' on your bread at dinner time? 

xxx

Love ya Janice!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I joined ya! Anyone else up for barging in? It's quite fun!
> 
> I barged in on another one too:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/119919-lunatic-2.html#post1807591


*Stands at the door handing out tin hats and claw proof vests* GO GO GO!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> That's another sign of old age...your sex life gets better.:thumbup:
> 
> I'm only 33 and it's already setting in. The other day I had a lovely chat with an ex-staff member who was willing to help me out.:lol:
> 
> ...


*lol classix you are going to need this mate.:lol::lol::lol:







*


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

>>>>>* pops head round corner and waves to the "in-crowd"*


>>>>>* pops head back round corner and says "good afternoon" to the "not so in-crowd"

 :thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol classix you are going to need me to come and massage your aches and pains away mate.:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that what you looked like in 1949 Janice?

:drool:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

deb53 said:


> >>>>>* pops head round corner and waves to the "in-crowd"*
> 
> >>>>>* pops head back round corner and says "good afternoon" to the "not so in-crowd"
> 
> :thumbup:


>>>>>* drags Deb into the post by her hair, Captain Caveman style*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Is that what you looked like in 1949 Janice?
> 
> :drool:


*1949? thats what i look like now i'll have you know.:lol:*


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

classixuk said:


> >>>>>* drags Deb into the post by her hair, Captain Caveman style*


:thumbup::thumbup::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *1949? thats what i look like now i'll have you know.:lol:*


pmsl :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *1949? thats what i look like now i'll have you know.:lol:*





classixuk said:


> That's another sign of old age...your eyesight failing. :thumbup:


And forgetting things that were posted a few minutes ago!

:lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> And forgetting things that were posted a few minutes ago!
> 
> :lol:


*I bet myself and my mate WL could give you a good run for ya money,not that we charge.pmsl:lol::lol::lol:
*


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I feel slightly uncomfortable at hijaking the thread Lunatics, the name says it all!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I bet myself and my mate WL could give you a good run for ya money,not that we charge.pmsl:lol::lol::lol:
> *


nah mate its mates rates  or freebie friday :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I bet myself and my mate WL could give you a good run for ya money,not that we charge.pmsl:lol::lol::lol:
> *





Waterlily said:


> nah mate its mates rates  or freebie friday :lol:


Make up your mind girls. Are you handing it out for free, or are you charging by the hour? LOL



Allana said:


> I feel slightly uncomfortable at hijaking the thread Lunatics, the name says it all!


I noticed that too LOL. Weird thing is though, both those threads suddenly got more replies once us General Chatters barged in. I have a feeling the cat Chat people spotted that some imposters were having this thing called fun in their forum, and so they immediately swooped to correct it.

:lol:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, the irony of making a 'Boo hoo, nobody loves me thread' and getting 29 pages of replies!!LOL (only joking Mum2Alfie, us Daxie x owners have to stick together!!)
I had a similar meltdown and disappeared for a couple of weeks recently too. All my threads were filled with tumbleweed and developed cobwebs in their cracks. Oh, to add insult to injury my boss told me in a work review last week that Im so insignificant and unmemorable that nobody even notices me when Im working or knows my name!!(Ive been there at least a year longer then anybody else!!, nearly 12years in fact) Now THATS being ignored!
I do stay out of the devolved threads though. It is annoying when you scroll through pages about dogs/hamsters only to find its now all about winkies and lady gardens!! Makes you feel like you've wandered onto the set of a carry on movie and would be as welcome as Hattie Jaques if you tried to join in.
Oh, and dont knock the cat people... Yes, they are opinionated and judgemental at times but they are also very caring and passionate about kitties. When my eldest cat was ill recently I found everybody there extremely supportive and helpful.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Wow, the irony of making a 'Boo hoo, nobody loves me thread' and getting 29 pages of replies!!LOL (only joking Mum2Alfie, us Daxie x owners have to stick together!!)
> I had a similar meltdown and disappeared for a couple of weeks recently too. All my threads were filled with tumbleweed and *developed cobwebs in their cracks*. Oh, to add insult to injury my boss told me in a work review last week that Im so insignificant and unmemorable that nobody even notices me when Im working or knows my name!!(Ive been there at least a year longer then anybody else!!, nearly 12years in fact) Now THATS being ignored!
> I do stay out of the devolved threads though. It is annoying when you scroll through pages about dogs/hamsters only to find its now all about winkies and lady gardens!! *Makes you feel like you've wandered onto the set of a carry on movie and would be as welcome as Hattie Jaques if you tried to join in.*Oh, and dont knock the cat people... Yes, they are opinionated and judgemental at times but they are also very caring and passionate about kitties. When my eldest cat was ill recently I found everybody there extremely supportive and helpful.


Sorry... couldn't resist..... !!!!   

ETA: sorry about your work thing - that sucks, big time 
ETA2: your boss sounds like a PLONKER.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

lozb said:


> Sorry... couldn't resist..... !!!!
> 
> ETA: sorry about your work thing - that sucks, big time


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I cant be arsed to scroll back, hello everyone whats happening then?:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lozb said:


> Sorry... couldn't resist..... !!!!
> 
> ETA: sorry about your work thing - that sucks, big time
> ETA2: your boss sounds like a PLONKER.


Lmao glad I aint the only one to laugh at that :lol:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Make up your mind girls. Are you handing it out for free, or are you charging by the hour? LOL
> 
> I noticed that too LOL. Weird thing is though, both those threads suddenly got more replies once us General Chatters barged in. I have a feeling the cat Chat people spotted that some imposters were having this thing called fun in their forum, and so they immediately swooped to correct it.
> 
> :lol:


As my boss usually says to us girlies in the office, 'THERE IS TOO MUCH HILARITY GOING ON IN HERE!' :lol: :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Wow, the irony of making a 'Boo hoo, nobody loves me thread' and getting 29 pages of replies!!LOL (only joking Mum2Alfie, us Daxie x owners have to stick together!!)
> I had a similar meltdown and disappeared for a couple of weeks recently too. All my threads were filled with tumbleweed and developed cobwebs in their cracks. Oh, to add insult to injury my boss told me in a work review last week that Im so insignificant and unmemorable that nobody even notices me when Im working or knows my name!!(Ive been there at least a year longer then anybody else!!, nearly 12years in fact) Now THATS being ignored!
> I do stay out of the devolved threads though. It is annoying when you scroll through pages about dogs/hamsters only to find its now all about winkies and lady gardens!! Makes you feel like you've wandered onto the set of a carry on movie and would be as welcome as Hattie Jaques if you tried to join in.
> Oh, and dont knock the cat people... Yes, they are opinionated and judgemental at times but they are also very caring and passionate about kitties. When my eldest cat was ill recently I found everybody there extremely supportive and helpful.


Glad to see you back! :thumbup:



lozb said:


> Sorry... couldn't resist..... !!!!


That was hilarious! :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bullet said:


> I cant be arsed to scroll back, hello everyone whats happening then?:thumbup:


We're 'helping' people out in CatChat, and we're comparing the aging process.

WL and Janice are having a Dragon's Den style chat about whether to give it to me for free or charge by the hour!

Pretty much normal stuff I'd say!

Howz U fella?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> We're 'helping' people out in CatChat, and we're comparing the aging process.
> 
> WL and Janice are having a Dragon's Den style chat about whether to give it to me for free or charge by the hour!
> 
> ...


Knackered. just been to our local show, Bobbie got a 1st in best crossbread, been walking miles, up and down rows of stalls


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

bullet said:


> I cant be arsed to scroll back, hello everyone whats happening then?:thumbup:


This is why I don't post much anymore, can't be arsed to scroll back


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

bullet said:


> Knackered. just been to our local show, Bobbie got a 1st in best crossbread, been walking miles, up and down rows of stalls


Awww well done Bobbie.:thumbup: Here you go Bobie have a smilie face sticker here's one for you to bullet you deserve it after walking for miles up and down the stalls lol.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

lozb said:


> Sorry... couldn't resist..... !!!!
> 
> ETA: sorry about your work thing - that sucks, big time
> ETA2: your boss sounds like a PLONKER.


I knew someone would make a crack about cracks!!BOL (and it happened in the space of one post!!)
I rest my case...

(oh, and yes to ETA2!!)


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bullet said:


> Knackered. just been to our local show, Bobbie got a 1st in best crossbread, been walking miles, up and down rows of stalls


Bloody hell! Well done Bobbie. I bet you were dead proud! Have you worked up an appetite then?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Awww well done Bobbie.:thumbup: Here you go Bobie have a smilie face sticker here's one for you to bullet you deserve it after walking for miles up and down the stalls lol.


Thanks Dan, when the mrs comes back with the camera i'll stick the picciees on:thumbup:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

bullet said:


> Knackered. just been to our local show, Bobbie got a 1st in best crossbread, been walking miles, up and down rows of stalls


Well done:thumbup:


Biawhiska said:


> This is why I don't post much anymore, can't be arsed to scroll back


Yeh thats what I find....some posts to long to go through...so dont bother with them
Cant be bothered with some posters here....


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Well done:thumbup:
> 
> Yeh thats what I find....some posts to long to go through...so dont bother with them
> Cant be bothered with some posters here....


Oh, MollyMo, don't feel like that. You know we love you really! :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mollymo said:


> Cant be bothered with some posters here....


Nice !!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Oh, MollyMo, don't feel like that. You know we love you really! :thumbup:


Age Gap I think does it....Im an oldie:lol: some posts confuse me


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Age Gap I think does it....Im an oldie:lol: some posts confuse me


LOL! Join the club. We're a dying breed you know.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

What are we classing as an oldie (age)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> What are we classing as an oldie (age)


your all grannys at 40 and over


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> What are we classing as an oldie (age)


Anyone over the age of 23 according to my 9 year old niece.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> your all grannys at 40 and over


In the UK, it's not hard to find Grannies aged 30!

:scared:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> your all grannys at 40 and over


 . . . . . . . ok well ime an oldie then at 48 arnt i?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Anyone over the age of 23 according to my 9 year old niece.


I'd better invest in some knitting needles now then :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> . . . . . . . ok well ime an oldie then at 48 arnt i?


yeah but I look up to my elders pmsl


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yeah but I look up to my elders pmsl


Well you best do young lady, now its official that ime an oldie. :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Well you best do young lady, now its official that ime an oldie. :lol:


I'm not too far behind at 33


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Who is this 'popular group' that keep getting mentioned?
> 
> I bet every member would come up with a different list of names!


I was just thinking this too.

I wonder how many people don't think as themselves as in any crowd, yet others most definitley see them is 'in'?

I feel a bit like the littlest hobo wandering round the forums talking to anyone...

ooooh I've just noticed that I'm not quite an oldie yet, but better still Waterlily will be looking up to me....doesn't happen often - I'm only 5ft


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Make up your mind girls. Are you handing it out for free, or are you charging by the hour? LOL
> 
> *pmsl classix babe you couldn't afford us either way.how can you put a price on perfection? lubs you too.xxahha
> *


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> classixuk said:
> 
> 
> > Make up your mind girls. Are you handing it out for free, or are you charging by the hour? LOL
> ...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/76256-i-sometimes-despair.html


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> JANICE199 said:
> 
> 
> > hey jan did ya know we are famous for our expertise  :lol:
> ...


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> classixuk said:
> 
> 
> > Make up your mind girls. Are you handing it out for free, or are you charging by the hour? LOL
> ...


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/76256-i-sometimes-despair.html


??? 

I don't get it?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Right back again any fatalities yet :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> ???
> 
> I don't get it?


*same sh*t different day comes to mind.:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Right back again any fatalities yet :lol:


Yup! You've missed loads! 



JANICE199 said:


> *same sh*t different day comes to mind.:lol::lol::lol:*


LOL. Yeah, and the same **** keeps getting dragged back up too. :lol:

Interesting on that thread was a user named Colsy who actually closed the thread but is now banned? What happened there then?


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I think the smut isn't welcome in this serious thread *cough*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Yup! You've missed loads!
> 
> LOL. Yeah, and the same **** keeps getting dragged back up too. :lol:
> 
> Interesting on that thread was a user named Colsy who actually closed the thread but is now banned? What happened there then?


well got to read our old thread last one to post from that link :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> I think the smut isn't welcome in this serious thread *cough*


Oh dear have you had your nose scratched :lol:

:cryin: its not fair I miss everything  :lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think different people have different views on what "smut" is.

I for one know I have posted some "smut" but if people don't like it I wont post it up if i think something is funny then i will add to that it's a mad mad world lol 

*Kara*


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well got to read our old thread last one to post from that link :lol:


Where? Which old thread?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> I think the smut isn't welcome in this serious thread *cough*


:lol: :lol: :lol: Mum2alfie has a lot to answer for when she gets back. Look what she started!



Dally Banjo said:


> Oh dear have you had your nose scratched :lol:
> 
> :cryin: its not fair I miss everything  :lol:





k4r4 said:


> I think different people have different views on what "smut" is.
> 
> I for one know I have posted some "smut" but if people don't like it I wont post it up if i think something is funny then i will add to that it's a mad mad world lol
> 
> *Kara*


LOL @ you 2!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Right - I've been out all afternoon and this thread has dramatically changed!  What's been going on? Looks like you've been having a bank hol party :thumbup: Where's the booze n where's the grub? :lol: :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

A mod was banned :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: did she come back i joined in 09 ime sure she was around then.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Right - I've been out all afternoon and this thread has dramatically changed!  What's been going on? Looks like you've been having a bank hol party :thumbup: Where's the booze n where's the grub? :lol: :lol:


We ate and drunk it all.

Entry fee is one new bottle of Vodka and 5 bags of chips. Cough up!

:thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> A mod was banned :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: did she come back i joined in 09 ime sure she was around then.


I don't remember her at all? 

It's like trying to remember who was on the X-Factor last season!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

classixuk said:


> We ate and drunk it all.
> 
> Entry fee is one new bottle of Vodka and 5 bags of chips. Cough up!
> 
> :thumbup:


Voddy's easy - always got that in - but crisps are banned in our house while I'm on a diet rolleyes: ) - will two bottles of voddy do?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I don't remember her at all?
> 
> It's like trying to remember who was on the X-Factor last season!


She had labradoodles - ring any bells now?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Voddy's easy - always got that in - but crisps are banned in our house while I'm on a diet rolleyes: ) - will two bottles of voddy do?


One and half bottles then, and a Domino's takeaway. Half pepperoni and half veggie. Cough up!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Caroline. Lovely woman


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

classixuk said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Mum2alfie has a lot to answer for when she gets back. Look what she started!
> 
> LOL @ you 2!


It could have been worse I could have posted the "smut" that i have received recently lol but im an ange, I have just miss-placed my wings and halo.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

classixuk said:


> One and half bottles then, and a Domino's takeaway. Half pepperoni and half veggie. Cough up!


OK pizza ordered - listen out for the doorbell will ya?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I don't remember her at all?
> 
> It's like trying to remember who was on the X-Factor last season!


:lol::lol: ye it is a bit, i remember colsy, ime sure of it. Thought you would remember the ladies.:thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> She had labradoodles - ring any bells now?


Nope. None at all.

Why did she get banned? Actually, come to think of it, who bans a mod? Do all the other mods get together "Sugababes" style and just eject one of their own? :confused1:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Caroline. Lovely woman


How come I don't remember her Seq? God my memory is getting worse!



k4r4 said:


> It could have been worse I could have posted the "smut" that i have received recently lol but im an ange, I have just miss-placed my wings and halo.


Wings and Halo? Would that be your bingo wings and anti-pile cushion?



Spellweaver said:


> OK pizza ordered - listen out for the doorbell will ya?


What? So I answer the door and end up paying for it? No chance! LOL


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

You're getting old Classix 

One of her dogs is Elmo and another Hunny B, you may remember the dog names better.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

I thought i would google "smut" to see what it came up with now reading what ive copied and pasted on here I don't think ive seen any of this in the forum 

I will apologize i'm in one of them moods 

smut   [smuht] Show IPA noun, verb, smut·ted, smut·ting.
noun
1.
a particle of soot; sooty matter.
2.
a black or dirty mark; smudge.
3.
indecent language or publications; obscenity.
4.
Plant Pathology .
a.
a disease of plants, esp. cereal grasses, characterized by the conversion of affected parts into black, powdery masses of spores, caused by fungi of the order Ustilaginales.
b.
a fungus causing this disease.
verb (used with object)
5.
to soil or smudge.
verb (used without object)
6.
to become affected with smut, as a plant.
Origin: 
158090; akin to earlier smit (OE smitte ), by assoc. with smudge, smutch

Related forms
an·ti·smut, adjective
un·smut·ted, adjective


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bordie posted some smut earlier you must have missed it because I think it's gone now  had to scrub my eyes with bleach!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

classixuk said:


> What? So I answer the door and end up paying for it? No chance! LOL


Paid for it with credit card hun, so you'll be fine :thumbup: I won't be able to hear the doorbell with all this noise - you know I'm old and me hearing's going!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Wings and Halo? Would that be your bingo wings and anti-pile cushion?


Here im not old enough to have bingo wings ive only ever played that game when i am drunk down the pub and I told you i only needed to borrow the cushion as i was getting a sore rear with sitting on this forum all day every day


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/76256-i-sometimes-despair.html


To be fair, they have asked for an adult section so that this doesn't keep happening


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I think this thread is disgusting!!! Whilst you are all sharing out pizza and vodka and smut, what is happening to the yorkshire pud thread???? It's disappearing as we speak!  :lol::lol::lol:

I remember Colsy


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

sequeena said:


> You're getting old Classix
> 
> One of her dogs is Elmo and another Hunny B, you may remember the dog names better.


i remember colsy, her dogs were stunning


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *same sh*t different day comes to mind.:lol::lol::lol:*


yeah, that was basically it.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I remember alot of us weren't happy when Colsy was given the role as mod. Some people left in protest they thought it was such a bad idea. Many of us expressed out concerns that she couldn't be impartial and at the end of the day we were right.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> I remember alot of us weren't happy when Colsy was given the role as mod. Some people left in protest they thought it was such a bad idea. Many of us expressed out concerns that she couldn't be impartial and at the end of the day we were right.


Don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel. LOL

:lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

alaun said:


> Well I think this thread is disgusting!!! Whilst you are all sharing out pizza and vodka and smut, what is happening to the yorkshire pud thread???? It's disappearing as we speak!  :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I remember Colsy


You have to move with the times hun! No good hankering after the past! Yesterday Yorkshire pud, today pizza and voddy!  This forum does not stand still :lol: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> You have to move with the times hun! No good hankering after the past! Yesterday Yorkshire pud, today pizza and voddy!  This forum does not stand still :lol: :lol:


PMSL but they were such good old days, we had such a laugh :lol::lol::lol:

well mostly at waterlily's expense but a laughs a laugh :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> PMSL but they were such good old days, we had such a laugh :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> well mostly at waterlily's expense but a laughs a laugh :thumbup::thumbup:


 well always one to take the pee it dont worry me if it gets boomeranged back :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, gone though a few pages you hackers!!   But blimey didnt think it would go so far! So gonna quote a few of you and reply cause some of them gotmy back up even more and some were really good to read. So gonna explain myself.



AmberNero said:


> I can't stop thinking about this thread now... I feel like I shouldn't be giving my opinion or anything now, or like I might insult someone who already knows what I'm posting  I feel like I'm a massive know-it-all pain in the bum. I know it wasn't meant like that, but it's completely knocked my confidence- I've been on here for about two months, maybe, so I think a brand new newbie would feel even more discouraged. For what it's worth I like this forum, I think it can be funny and poignant, I feel like I've made a few friends and want to make a few more. I don't know what it was like before, but to me, coming in recently, it doesn't seem so bad at all, I like it here.


It was not written like that, I had a thread going about my fish and people I dont know, have not ever spoken to even decided they were gonna tell me I was doing things wrong, which not only annoyed me, but my OH too. Its not cause your NEWBIES, I have spoken to you and Amie and a few others and had a laugh and a chat. But others DONT know me and dont know our lives etc so therefore sorry I just dont want someone telling me I am doing things wrong. Then again on a gerbil one I had. I dont mind advice, I take it, but it just got to me. So nothing personal on what I wrote at all. Hope this makes sense.



MissShelley said:


> Aw please don't feel like that  don't take it to heart... Carry on posting your opinions hon, your contributions to the forum make you valued. Make us all valued members no matter how long we have been members here
> 
> As for the OP personally I think that people read too much into internet forums, afterall it's only the internet, We all do have lives away from it.... I hope we all do anyway lol. So what if people don't reply to your threads, i've posted so many threads that have sunk to the bottom of necro land without trace, it happens .... We all do have lives away from the net???.... I hope we all do anyway lol :lol:


This is gonna sound sad but I am gonna be honest. My best friend and her family have moved 2 hours away from me, I have no car and its too far to come round for a tea and chat. I have some friends that are mums from the school, but none I would consider inviting round my house yet. I dont get involved with neighbours that much cause I have done that and its been a nightmare. I say hi and thats about it really. So apart from my family who have their own life to lead aswell, I dont have very many friends to chat to on a regular. On here I can be myself and noone judges me or expects things. Its nice to talk to people and I enjoy conversations. Writing on here is like having a conversation to me, so to ignore my posts and never actaully getting one going to the point of chit chat over and over and over again is like people ignoring me when I am trying to chat. Yes I have a life, but not during the day really, esp atm when schools are out. I do alot of school stuff. But again have no real friends where I live right now, so on here is my time to chat with friends. Hope this makes sense.



AmberNero said:


> Cheers, guys- I didn't mean to hijack the thread with my own insecurites, but I thought I needed to say something... I like Alfiesmum, I know she didn;t mean it that way
> 
> You do make me laugh, Waterlily, and Bullet! And cheers Amy :thumbup: Right, newly-pumped full of confidence I'm going to go and change the world...after lunch :lol:


Ty, when I read the other post I couldnt believe that someone had taken it to heart. That was kinda annoying and upsetting, hense why WL said I didnt mean it like that cause I asked her to tell you all cause I didnt, but yeah explained it now though. Advice is great, its the way its said. 


Waterlily said:


> oh ok off to google brb :arf:





poohdog said:


> Don't see how you can be bored when a Waterlily thread got 25,000,000 replies on the fascinating subject of Yorkshire puddings.:wink:
> 
> Next week 'Will rice pudding keep in the temperature of Alice Springs'


You make me laugh! I cant get bored when she is around!



classixuk said:


> I think that it's the nature of a forum for people to come and go.
> 
> It's sad though when people you enjoyed nattering with seem to disappear without trace.
> 
> ...


You are great!!! Love your posts. You are so right! (ty )



SarahAvon said:


> Ha ha, you won't kill us all!!
> I agree though, I feel a little put-out as a newbie, as if we're not welcome


Explained this so hope you feel better with my explanation!


classixuk said:


> You have a way with words!
> 
> Years ago, I'll bet you remember, that forum admins used to go mad if anyone linked to another forum or members were somehow able to even email eachother for discussions off the forum. That's how they kept their members.
> 
> ...


Brilliant hun! But its whether mods and Mark want to do this really. But it might start pulling people back and its whether they wanna do this!



Biawhiska said:


> I hate threads that go off topic, like this one has in places, people just writing silly comments to each other, puts me off reading them which is why I probably view, and then just not reply as I loose track of the actual topic once i've scrolled through all the nonsense.


My thread made me laugh! As it went off topic it lightened me up abit! I love the fun. Obviously people do it in threads that need it and are sensitive to the ones that arent, but I dont see the harm. Better to go off topic and have a laugh than go off topic and have an arguement!



ClaireandDaisy said:


> Well I`m a newish person so I don`t have a clue who the popular guys are.  But I will say that I frequently don`t get involved in a thread because I`m not noted for my tact and diplomacy. :eek6:


You would fit right in dont you worry!  



Spellweaver said:


> I agree - not with the bit about you've been here too long  but with the rest of your sentiments.
> 
> As for the forum, people come and people go, and in some cases they come back. It's just what happens. It's like life - enjoy what is here and now and don't hanker after what used to be. If everything stayed the same, if we didn't have new people joining, the forum really would become static and boring - it would just be the same people talking about the same things ad infinitum.


I have a problem doc! I HATE change! It takes me ages to get used to it and dont deal with it very well, but thats my problem and I know I have it! Cant help it. :sad: Wish I didnt, cause it gets in the way of my life and sorting it out. But I am working on it! 

Right I have had a few days to think and right now still miffed, I around but trying not to post as much and even though I have photos and tales to tell gonna leave it till I feel abit better in myself. I am PMing and VMing, so feel free! Also gonna look through the rest of the posts cause didnt get that far before I thought that was enough!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Ok, gone though a few pages you hackers!!  :
> 
> I dont have very many friends to chat to on a regular. On here I can be myself and noone judges me or expects things. Its nice to talk to people and I enjoy conversations. Writing on here is like having a conversation to me, so to ignore my posts and never actaully getting one going to the point of chit chat over and over and over again is like people ignoring me when I am trying to chat.


Hellooooo noodle  always free on msn for a yarn okies as well  I swear I wont hijack the convo :arf:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Mum2Alfie said:


> This is gonna sound sad but I am gonna be honest. My best friend and her family have moved 2 hours away from me, I have no car and its too far to come round for a tea and chat.


This part of your post really struck me.

My best friend and her family buggered off to Israel 1.5 years ago and it's very hard at first. We'd been glued to eachother's hips for years, and I adored her 4 kids and had a laugh with her hubby too. Even when she went on the TV show "Wife Swap", she hid a mobile phone in her bra and rang me for chats (never rung her hubby or her mum for the 2 weeks she was away mind you) LOL.

What I learned is that you never really replace them, and you just have to be glad for the likes of Facebook to help you keep in touch, and be grateful for the flying visit once or twice a year.

So I can feel your pain, really I can.

xxx


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww M2A you are back  Sorry if it was me that upset you on the fish thread... i didn't mean to if it was me 

Glad you're back x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

well Mum2Alfie a nice cuppa tea and cake does wonders for ya so lets screw the yorkies and make muffins :thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> well Mum2Alfie a nice cuppa tea and cake does wonders for ya so lets screw the yorkies and make muffins :thumbup:


SMUT SMUT SMUT!!! NO SMUT... AWAY WITH YOUR SMUT!!!!
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well Mum2Alfie a nice cuppa tea and cake does wonders for ya *so lets screw the yorkies* and make muffins :thumbup:


I think the RSPCA might have something to say about that!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> SMUT SMUT SMUT!!! NO SMUT... AWAY WITH YOUR SMUT!!!!
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





classixuk said:


> I think the RSPCA might have something to say about that!


:scared: :scared: whaaaaaaaaaat !!


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I think the RSPCA might have something to say about that!


*Snigger* :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


Waterlily said:



well Mum2Alfie a nice cuppa tea and cake does wonders for ya so lets screw the yorkies and make muffins :thumbup:



Click to expand...

lmfao thats so funny..:lol::lol:



classixuk said:



I think the RSPCA might have something to say about that!



Click to expand...

Are you saying Fanny was a bitch?
*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> lmfao thats so funny..:lol::lol:
> 
> ...


aint we all :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank god I got through it!!! Whew that was hard going!  Right last bit......



Amy&Ted said:


> The thing is though... do you not think by reminiscing about the people whom you had so much fun with (which is fine and we all do it), that you are sort of making the newbies feel unwelcome. It's almost like us newbies have nothing to offer you and we aren't fun to be around.


Not really hun, they become your friends and then they disapear. Yes I am sad, but thats how I feel. Not at all. As I said it wasnt meant like that, chat away get to know everyone, then tell us we have done something wrong!  Its like meeting someone for the first time and saying "you shouldnt be feeding your daughter that rubbish its not good for her" errrr you wouldnt do it!! Or maybe people would, but to me its rude. Advice is one thing, telling you what to do is wrong.



suzy93074 said:


> I dont think the forum has got worse - its just changed - people come and people go - for me personally yes it has changed - because of circumstances and events that have happened that no longer make it the place it was - for ME -but I dont really agree with these sorts of threads because its not fair on the newbies to be made to feel guilty that they have changed things - we have all had our moments on here (older members) where things are great and fun and we all have a laugh - and I dont think that should change for the newer members who are finding their feet and making friends etc - yes a lot of posts are continually repeated but thats always going to happen - everyone should be able to have a say and take part - sometimes we just outgrow things but there are always new people to take the place


I didnt just do it for the newbies! I did it cause 1. I was annoyed from earlier and 2. I was drunk  and didnt care so much! 


Waterlily said:


> minus the ones I polluted


You dont pollute hun you make the shine!!! 



haeveymolly said:


> I think it will always be hard for newbies until they have been around a bit and got more of an idea of members, the post made earlier by janice and was taken the wrong way, because you have to have read jans and many more members threads to get to know that they dont mean to offend, the ones that are straight talkers but are also sympathetic and kind when needed, until you have seen a lot of threads by members its just judging on a few posts and what it looks like now really looks very different after a while.
> 
> Its the same off forum i know i have met people that for some reason i didnt like but have gone on to become good long standing friends, try not to judge people/members too hastily get to know them first.


I agree with this!



Amy&Ted said:


> Ahem.... LOL
> 
> I really will barge in and talk to anyone!


Brave person you!!!



classixuk said:


> I joined ya! Anyone else up for barging in? It's quite fun!
> 
> I barged in on another one too:
> 
> ...


Again brave...!!



bullet said:


> I cant be arsed to scroll back, hello everyone whats happening then?:thumbup:


Lazy sod!  I read it all!!!  



classixuk said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Mum2alfie has a lot to answer for when she gets back. Look what she started!


   Sorry!! 



alaun said:


> Well I think this thread is disgusting!!! Whilst you are all sharing out pizza and vodka and smut, what is happening to the yorkshire pud thread???? It's disappearing as we speak!  :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I remember Colsy


I miss that thread!!



classixuk said:


> This part of your post really struck me.
> 
> My best friend and her family buggered off to Israel 1.5 years ago and it's very hard at first. We'd been glued to eachother's hips for years, and I adored her 4 kids and had a laugh with her hubby too. Even when she went on the TV show "Wife Swap", she hid a mobile phone in her bra and rang me for chats (never rung her hubby or her mum for the 2 weeks she was away mind you) LOL.
> 
> ...


Oh hun. We have something in common! 

No honestly it sucks doesnt it! It feels like we have lost something. She is on facebook and she has all these friends that write on her wall and she is going to all places and she got married and I couldnt go to it cause OH was very ill and it hurts. :crying: Sorry, I miss her and our friendship alot. Hate not being apart of it as much as I was. :sad:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> You dont pollute hun you make the shine!!!


aw   are ya sure its not a glare :arf: :lol:

btw ya missed my muffins


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> well Mum2Alfie a nice cuppa tea and cake does wonders for ya so lets screw the yorkies and make muffins :thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Oh hun. We have something in common!
> 
> No honestly it sucks doesnt it! It feels like we have lost something. She is on facebook and she has all these friends that write on her wall and she is going to all places and she got married and I couldnt go to it cause OH was very ill and it hurts. :crying: Sorry, I miss her and our friendship alot. Hate not being apart of it as much as I was. :sad:


I know. It's like when they moved, they forgot to take their "morality core" with them.

I see stuff like this: "Had a great day with great friends" and I think...what the hell are you on about woman? Should that not read "Had a lovely day with some almost great friends but not nearly as great as my bestest ever friends who I LEFT BEHIND when I moved house."

Or how about this..."is having a barbeque on Monday. Who wants to come?" Well, I would love to, but there's this little thing called an OCEAN that you've placed between us that kind of screws up that plan! 

And what about when they "is missing her friends from Liverpool". I feel like replying, "Didn't we have some fun though? Remember that last day you came around to my house and you said 'Goodbye,' and I was like 'Please don't go' whilst crying my eyes out and you were like 'I'll only be a 4 hour airplane flight away' [sigh] That was great." 

I feel your pain Mum2Alfie xxx


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I didnt just do it for the newbies! I did it cause 1. I was annoyed from earlier and 2. I was drunk  and didnt care so much! 


aww dont worry hun we all have moments like that  but hey look at all your replies on here!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I know. It's like when they moved, they forgot to take their "morality core" with them.
> 
> I see stuff like this: "Had a great day with great friends" and I think...what the hell are you on about woman? Should that not read "Had a lovely day with some almost great friends but not nearly as great as my bestest ever friends who I LEFT BEHIND when I moved house."
> 
> ...


 thats sad mate xxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Lol yep thats a great muff there :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> I think it will always be hard for newbies until they have been around a bit and got more of an idea of members, the post made earlier by janice and was taken the wrong way, because you have to have read jans and many more members threads to get to know that they dont mean to offend, the ones that are straight talkers but are also sympathetic and kind when needed, until you have seen a lot of threads by members its just judging on a few posts and what it looks like now really looks very different after a while.
> 
> Its the same off forum i know i have met people that for some reason i didnt like but have gone on to become good long standing friends, try not to judge people/members too hastily get to know them first.





Waterlily said:


> yes Janice is lovely  cracks me up the knob :thumbup:





danielled said:


> I remember towards the back end of last year me janice and a few other members were haveing a right laugh lol.





suzy93074 said:


> That is also true - it does take time to get an idea of peeps :thumbup: I know Jan has been on this forum a very long time and I have had more than a few laughs with her in my time  Jan is straight to the point but also someone a member could talk to for advice etc  something Im sure all the newbies will see  - I was mostly referring to the OP first post





haeveymolly said:


> Oh i know i love er sometimes i read her posts and cringe some i read and have to laugh.





haeveymolly said:


> Oh ye ime sure you did, i always say dont dish it out if you cant take it, janice and many other members can dish it and can take it unfortunatly just as mant cant.
> 
> I would like to think i get on with most people i wouldnt want to offend anyone but ime sure i have over time because there can be members that are sensitive and its impossible to know that staright away on a forum.


*Bloody hell i had to read the whole thread to find these kind remarks.I'm so glad some people know me well enough to know i would never go out of my way to offend anyone.Yes i say it as it is,but thats the REAL me,and i can't be any different.I have had some great debates on here,but i respect the people that are like me and stand by what they believe.This is the 1st forum i had ever joined and found it very hard to "fit in", especialy when i mentioned my fav. man. pmsl...Now mention his name and people expect me to crop up.:lol: The truth is,forum life isn't as far from real life as some might think.*


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> thats sad mate xxx


I know. Bloody hell, what's happening to me? LOL

Who needs mates like that huh? At least where you are, you can tie 'em to the rabbit proof fence and prevent them leaving! LMAO.

In my case, I was fighting against a country who was saying "We're your spiritual home, and to make it even better, we'll give you £10grand for coming and a year's council tax free. Plus, the weather's lovely".

And that was it. Our friendship sold for £10grand and a bit of sunshine. I wouldn't feel so bad if she bartered with them and tried to get more money for the value of our friendship, but she just accepted the first offer they made! :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Bloody hell i had to read the whole thread to find these kind remarks.I'm so glad some people know me well enough to know i would never go out of my way to offend anyone.Yes i say it as it is,but thats the REAL me,and i can't be any different.I have had some great debates on here,but i respect the people that are like me and stand by what they believe.This is the 1st forum i had ever joined and found it very hard to "fit in", especialy when i mentioned my fav. man. pmsl...Now mention his name and people expect me to crop up.:lol: The truth is,forum life isn't as far from real life as some might think.*


bet ya had ya popcorn out while reading :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Bloody hell i had to read the whole thread to find these kind remarks.*


Have you not considered trying the "search this thread" function Janice? LOL

http://www.petforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=1673433


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I know. Bloody hell, what's happening to me? LOL
> 
> Who needs mates like that huh? At least where you are, you can tie 'em to the rabbit proof fence and prevent them leaving! LMAO.
> 
> ...


pmsl yeah nah mate just feed my best mate to the crocs if he told me he was crossing the ocean :scared: The knob wouldnt do that to me though I dont think, we have been like brother/sis for years, I would kill him  :lol: :lol: :lol: so are ya reading chopper


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


Waterlily said:



bet ya had ya popcorn out while reading :lol: :lol: :lol:

Click to expand...

 NO! i had my red wine,i don't come cheap ya know.:lol:



classixuk said:



Have you not considered trying the "search this thread" function Janice? LOL

http://www.petforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=1673433

Click to expand...

Classix me old fruit cake,your cruising for a bruising.I'm old enough to be ya mum so i could still give you a good spanking.:lol::lol:*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Bloody hell i had to read the whole thread to find these kind remarks.I'm so glad some people know me well enough to know i would never go out of my way to offend anyone.Yes i say it as it is,but thats the REAL me,and i can't be any different.I have had some great debates on here,but i respect the people that are like me and stand by what they believe.This is the 1st forum i had ever joined and found it very hard to "fit in", especialy when i mentioned my fav. man. pmsl...Now mention his name and people expect me to crop up.:lol: The truth is,forum life isn't as far from real life as some might think.*


:lol::lol: Thought u had been quiet!:arf::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> NO! i had my red wine,i don't come cheap ya know.:lol:
> 
> Classix me old fruit cake,your cruising for a bruising.I'm old enough to be ya mum so i could still give you a good spanking.:lol::lol:*


Lmao cruisin for a bruisin I aint heard that for ages :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> :lol::lol: Thought u had been quiet!:arf::lol:


thats cos she was eating my muffin :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


suzy93074 said:



:lol::lol: Thought u had been quiet!:arf::lol:

Click to expand...

lol suzy i'm knackerd,but i'm catching up.



Waterlily said:



Lmao cruisin for a bruisin I aint heard that for ages :lol: :lol:

Click to expand...

I'm showing my age hun,and rightly so.that classix needs a good slap.:lol::lol:*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> thats cos she was eating my muffin :lol:


No wonder she needed the red wine then!!:scared::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> No wonder she needed the red wine then!!:scared::lol::lol::lol:


yeah she is such a boozer, just the other day on fb she was sprawled on the lounge peed as a fart  :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> yeah she is such a boozer, just the other day on fb she was sprawled on the lounge peed as a fart  :lol:


*Go on take the p*ss i can handle it.....well for another 10/15 mins.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Go on take the p*ss i can handle it.....well for another 10/15 mins.:lol::lol:*


whats that then time for a nanna nap :confused1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> yeah she is such a boozer, just the other day on fb she was sprawled on the lounge peed as a fart  :lol:


LOL well after eating muffin its nice to have a little drinkie :thumbup:



JANICE199 said:


> *Go on take the p*ss i can handle it.....well for another 10/15 mins.:lol::lol:*


Give her what for Jan!:scared::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yeah she is such a boozer, just the other day on fb she was sprawled on the lounge peed as a fart  :lol:


Lol don't mention facebook to me lol haveing facebook problems as it is.:lol:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I think it's really nice of you to answer so many posts in one go! especially if you had to trawl through all these pages we've amassed! :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I knew someone would miss my yorkshire pudding thread.  I'll find it for you, mum2alfie :thumbup:

I need mind bleach...I will not be munching on waterlily's muffin thank you very much.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> I knew someone would miss my yorkshire pudding thread.  I'll find it for you, mum2alfie :thumbup:
> 
> I need mind bleach...I will not be munching on waterlily's muffin thank you very much.


 found and I bought muffins :thumbup: :lol: :lol: and hey !! my foot would reach ya mouth before it reached my muffin :001_cool:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

AmberNero said:


> I think it's really nice of you to answer so many posts in one go! especially if you had to trawl through all these pages we've amassed! :thumbup:


*Oh its ok i'm use to it..these bloody kids do like to test us oldies.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh its ok i'm use to it..these bloody kids do like to test us oldies.:lol::lol:*


hey mate !!  I look up to you and what do you teach me ? huh!! sheer crudeness :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> found and I bought muffins :thumbup: :lol: :lol: and hey !! my foot would reach ya mouth before it reached my muffin :001_cool:


OOOoooooooooh! i love a good muffin:thumbup:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

right, I'm only going to show you this ONCE, ok?

Here's an egg, hold it like THIS. Now, about the sucking...


:lol::lol::lol:

heeheehee!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> right, I'm only going to show you this ONCE, ok?
> 
> Here's an egg, hold it like THIS. Now, about the sucking...
> 
> ...


took me a second :arf: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

well seeing as this thread is already off topic a bit I will just say this here too


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> well seeing as this thread is already off topic a bit I will just say this here too


Night night.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I know. It's like when they moved, they forgot to take their "morality core" with them.
> 
> I see stuff like this: "Had a great day with great friends" and I think...what the hell are you on about woman? Should that not read "Had a lovely day with some almost great friends but not nearly as great as my bestest ever friends who I LEFT BEHIND when I moved house."
> 
> ...


I tried to give you rep for this but it said I had to spread the lurve!  You have been really nice, ty classix! Really appreciate it.



JANICE199 said:


> *Oh its ok i'm use to it..these bloody kids do like to test us oldies.:lol::lol:*


You guys stop picking on Nanna Jan!  :lol:



bullet said:


> OOOoooooooooh! i love a good muffin:thumbup:


We know you do hun! Its not like you dont have any offers of muffins from people on here! They all over you some! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


Mum2Alfie said:



I tried to give you rep for this but it said I had to spread the lurve!  You have been really nice, ty classix! Really appreciate it.

You guys stop picking on Nanna Jan!  :lol:


We know you do hun! Its not like you dont have any offers of muffins from people on here! They all over you some! :lol: :lol:

Click to expand...

You go girl,get em off my back.:lol::lol: i think we should send classix to coventry. pmsl:lol::lol:*


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> You go girl,get em off my back.:lol::lol: i think we should send classix to coventry. pmsl:lol::lol:*


Sorry.....why coventry??


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Heehee my nights from about 5pm consists of......

5pm- come dine with me, ch 4
5.30pm- coach trip, ch 4
6pm- the simpsons, ch 4
6.30pm- hollyoaks, ch 4
7pm- simpsons, sky 1
7.30pm- simpsons, sky 1

then flicking till I find a good movie or something!

hmmmm, actually channel 4 is on most of the day, until half 1pm. I am finding that I really enjoy it these days! Anyone else have a channel preference?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Sorry.....why coventry??


If that comment is serious...you should get out more:001_tongue:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

poohdog said:


> If that comment is serious...you should get out more:001_tongue:


Clearly!

Honestly......I have no idea!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> You go girl,get em off my back.:lol::lol: i think we should send classix to coventry. pmsl:lol::lol:*


Anywhere but Coventry! Please...I sent a mate there a few years back and I don't really fancy meeting her again  I wouldn't be alone in Coventry...just tortured. LOL


----------



## dalitedesigns (Sep 1, 2010)

Chris ......
Thank you so much for writing these posts- a big piece of my heart was broken when we left and i really believed that now that we have gone you have "forgotten and replaced" us.
I really felt that you didnt need or want us any more.
I think of you both constantly - and even though i may post on face book that i have a new best friend - or had a great day with friends -no one else will ever come close.
Every time i experience something new or need to discuss anything i miss you so much.
Its got to the point that i cant bear to think about my previous life with you both - its really sad.
There is no excuses chris.... i havent left you at all - you know if you need me i will be there straight away ( just over 4 hours) ask me a question i will tell you my truth. - i will never lie ---i will never use you --- and i will only eat the piece of pie you give me .....
your best friend 
Dalite
xxxxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Anywhere but Coventry! Please...I sent a mate there a few years back and I don't really fancy meeting her again  I wouldn't be alone in Coventry...just tortured. LOL


*Yeah go on admit it,you'd love it.:lol::lol:*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Sorry.....why coventry??


Sent to Coventry


----------

